# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Fox News 2016 Republican presidential debate in Cleveland - Official Thread

## jct74

From the Fox News website:




> The first Republican presidential primary debates, hosted by Fox News and Facebook in conjunction with the Ohio Republican Party, will be held at the Quicken Loans Arena in Cleveland, Ohio, starting at 5:00 PM ET.
> 
> *5pm ET*
> First Debate
> 
> *6pm ET*
> Online Pre-Show
> 
> *9pm ET*
> ...



livestreams:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...thread-(links)
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...015-5-11-PM-ET

----------


## David Sadler

Perry: On Trump: single payer health care.  Perry says he secured the border!

----------


## David Sadler

Fiorina: On Trump: He's tapped into a anger for politics as usual.  Questions his principles.

----------


## kbs021

Carly actually called out Trump. Might be the best time to do it. Even used the Bill Clinton phone call. Too bad for her, that her record sucks just as bad lol

----------


## eleganz

Jindal is annoying like CJ Pearson.

----------


## CPUd

Oh noes...

----------


## David Sadler

Graham: On war: wants ground forces in Iraq and Syria.  War as long as it takes to defeat ISIS with whatever it takes.  A blank check for the MIC.

----------


## bunklocoempire

boogity is all they got

----------


## David Sadler

Pataki: On ISIS: Religious liberty in the US does not include Mosques inciting violence.  Shut down ISIS Internet capability.  Destroy ISIS over seas.  Commit troops to do so.

----------


## asurfaholic

Omfg terrorists everywhere

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ah yes..  Rand gets mentioned negatively by the moderator at the kids table lol I should be shocked but I'm not

----------


## David Sadler

Fiorina: On ISIS:  Intel not connecting the dots.  Tear down cyber walls on targeted basis including the walls erected by China and Russia.  She is very well spoken.  Don't know why HP went south under her term, but would be interested in finding out.

----------


## David Sadler

Gilmore: On ISIS: Predicting ISIS attacks on US soil.

----------


## phill4paul

> boogity is all they got


   ^^^

----------


## David Sadler

Santorum: On immigration: A country of laws that may require that families be temporarily separated to bring people into compliance with the law.  Used the 35 million figure -- not the 11 million figure used in the NH forum.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Wasn't santorum born a coal miners daughter? or am I getting him mixed up with someone else?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Forcibly immunize the illegals!

----------


## CPUd

Santorum dodge on illegal immigration
Rick Perry wants to do something.

----------


## David Sadler

Perry: On immigration: Americans are tired after 30 years of a border still open and the illegal issue still unresolved.  Fencing, air cover, personnel ...

----------


## dannno

So it's been going on for almost 30 minutes now... and Rand hasn't spoken yet?

Shocked.

----------


## thoughtomator

I missed the first 30 minutes - did Rand get to speak yet?

----------


## kahless

Sounds like H1B question coming up. I hope one of them slams either Cruz for proposing a 500% increase or Rubio's proposed 250% increase in H1b's

----------


## CPUd

I predict Rand won't get to speak at all in this debate.

----------


## phill4paul

> So it's been going on for almost 30 minutes now... and Rand hasn't spoken yet?
> 
> Shocked.


  This is the pre-debate debate. Rand won't be on till prime time. Stumped me at first also.

----------


## Smitty

Rick Perry: I stopped illegal immigration into Texas. Donald Trump is just an old poop.

Carly Fiorina: Hewlett Packard isn't really broke. Donald Trump is an old poop.

Lindsey Graham: WAR, BY GOD! AIN'T NOBODY GOT ENOUGH NUTS TO TALK ABOUT WAR ANYMORE? WE-NEED-MORE-DAMN-WAR!

----------


## kahless

> I predict Rand won't get to speak at all in this debate.


There is a thread for that.  

9pm-Debate-Time-Per-Candidate-Prediction
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ate-Prediction

----------


## libertyplz

Thoughtomator and dannno reading each others minds?? 

Both said basically the same thing at the same time

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Jindal: Predictable but better than Perry and Santorum.


Jindal gets a point for throwing Israel into a question about his governorship!




> So it's been going on for almost 30 minutes now... and Rand hasn't spoken yet?
> 
> Shocked.





> I missed the first 30 minutes - did Rand get to speak yet?


Uh, the Second Tier candidates are on right now. The real debate is later.




> I predict Rand won't get to speak at all in this debate.


I'd bet a million dollars on it.

----------


## David Sadler

Graham: On jobs: Change to policies of Obama.  He is fluent on Clinton-speak.  Will monitor Mosques if necessary.

----------


## CPUd

OMG Graham is running on 1 issue (the turists), he's got nothing on any other topic except "not Hillary"

----------


## Smitty

Lindsey Graham: People want to work. Hillary sucks. WAR FIXES ALL THAT!

----------


## David Sadler

Santorum: On jobs: 20-20 Vision for Americans.  Reform welfare system and something else.  He lost me.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Fiorina: On ISIS:  Intel not connecting the dots.  Tear down cyber walls on targeted basis including the walls erected by China and Russia.  She is very well spoken.  Don't know why HP went south under her term, but would be interested in finding out.


The purchase of/merger with Compaq she forced upon HP was an unmitigated disaster. It was very costly in terms of money, as well as destructive of the entire company from top to bottom.

----------


## kahless

> Santorum: On jobs: 20-20 Vision for Americans.  Reform welfare system and something else.  He lost me.


Same here.  I was wondering what was wrong for me that I lost 30 seconds at some point.

----------


## David Sadler

Gilmore: Rearranging deck chairs on the USS Tax Code.  He doesn't get it.  We've heard this for decades.

----------


## David Sadler

Jindal: Too many people in the cart rather than pushing the cart.  We know.  Talked about the problems -- not solutions.  Says it was a mistake to expand Medicaid.

----------


## bunklocoempire

_borrowing from china_ Thank you Ron!  WOO HOO!

----------


## thoughtomator

d'oh I didn't realize this was the kiddie table debate - didn't realize they were having one for that group at all

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Did anyone notice that Lindsey Graham is standing on a red step that blends into the red carpet?

I wonder if that "option" will be provided to all candidates?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> d'oh I didn't realize this was the kiddie table debate - didn't realize they were having one for that group at all


earlier a moderator brought up Rand in a question to the kids  lol  Waiting for another negative reference..

----------


## CPUd

> d'oh I didn't realize this was the kiddie table debate - didn't realize they were having one for that group at all


Earlier they were asking everyone what they thought about Trump.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Did anyone notice that Lindsey Graham is standing on a red step that blends into the red carpet?
> 
> I wonder if that "option" will be provided to all candidates?


Rand will need one.

----------


## opal

so far.. meh
Frothy seems to be contagious..

----------


## opal

> Earlier they were asking everyone what they thought about Trump.


took me too long to find the link that works.. missed that

----------


## kahless

> Did anyone notice that Lindsey Graham is standing on a red step that blends into the red carpet?
> 
> I wonder if that "option" will be provided to all candidates?


Probably. For Christie the requirements are for all the podiums to be wider and the stage has been reinforced so it does not lean or make any sort of movement.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> so far.. meh
> Frothy seems to be contagious..


He's a fake!  lol

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

So far, I learned that these 2016 Republican hopefuls want to decrease spending, secure America's borders, and provide for America's national defense.

----------


## phill4paul

> earlier a moderator brought up Rand in a question to the kids  lol  Waiting for another negative reference..


  Missed that..what was the reference?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Missed that..what was the reference?


Cyber security google question thing

----------


## David Sadler

Perry: On Iran: Go after ISIS.  Perry lost his train of thought.  Thanks Fiorina should have been doing the Iran negotiations instead of Kerry.

----------


## CPUd

> Did anyone notice that Lindsey Graham is standing on a red step that blends into the red carpet?
> 
> I wonder if that "option" will be provided to all candidates?


Hard to tell from this one:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Lindsey Graham: People want to work. Hillary sucks. WAR FIXES ALL THAT!


Earlier Lindsey said that any candidates who doesn't want to immediately send US troops into Syria is not qualified to be President.




> earlier a moderator brought up Rand in a question to the kids  lol  Waiting for another negative reference..


Yeah, they tried to get Carly Fiorina to attack Rand on that. She answered fairly well until they kept pressing her to say that Google and Apple should cooperate with the government to fight terrorism. They wanted her to say that the government should have all access to everything at all times, and when she didn't go for that, they got her to simply say they should "cooperate".

----------


## David Sadler

Fiorina: Stop the money flow to problem actors.  Would supply weapons and material to Arab allies to fight ISIS.

----------


## CPUd

Rick Perry and maybe Fiorina will benefit from being in this smaller debate.  Perry seems well prepared.

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

So far, I learned that these 2016 Republican hopefuls want to decrease spending, secure America's borders, and provide for America's national defense.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Carly Fiorina: Day 1 I will call my good friend Bibi Netanyahu and ask him what to do.

----------


## Smitty

Carly Fiorina: Elect me, I'll do what Netanyahu tells me to.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rick Perry and maybe Fiorina will benefit from being in this smaller debate.  Perry seems well prepared.


This is the Fiorina debate. The purpose is to push her.

----------


## bunklocoempire

A bit of the ol' supreme court justice fear...

----------


## CPUd

Santorum and Graham are not going to make it the rest of the year.  Graham is polling 7% in SC, and everything he's saying up there today is LOLworthy.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Is there a live crowd for the "real" "debate"?

----------


## CPUd

Probably.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Drone the unborn?

----------


## David Sadler

Graham: On Planned Parenthood:  Defeat Iraq and Syria.  Send soldiers to Middle East.  This guy is NUTS!

----------


## muh_roads

Live stream please.

----------


## jkob

bomb bomb bomb, bomb bomb iran

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Graham: On Planned Parenthood:  Defeat Iraq and Syria.  Send soldiers to Middle East.  This guy is NUTS!


lol  Yep.

----------


## jkob

lol lindsay is insane

----------


## CPUd

> Live stream please.


http://vaughnlive.tv/newzviewz

----------


## Smitty

Lindsey Graham: War on Women?,..sheeeeeeit,..let me *tell* you about the war on women! IT'S IN IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN!,..WAR BY DAMN! WE NEED MORE WAR!

----------


## jkob

perry's dumb glasses just make me laugh

----------


## Root

My executive order is better than your executive order.

FFS

----------


## Dr.3D

> perry's dumb glasses just make me laugh


Looks like Clark Kent.

----------


## David Sadler

Fiorina invoking our Founding Fathers vision and our God given rights!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum:  I am Reagans love child

----------


## jkob

_anything_ lindsay?

----------


## David Sadler

Santorum is a caricature.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Graham:  I would tell the American people whatever it takes

----------


## kahless

What is wrong with Lindsey Graham, it is like he is ready to start crying.

----------


## David Sadler

Ms. Graham is not married and has no kids.  Not surprised.

----------


## CPUd

LOL 2 words

----------


## bunklocoempire

gack

----------


## jkob

I don't think anybody said two words

----------


## garyallen59

vote for Rand in this poll please: hxxp://wjhl.com/2015/08/05/poll-whos-your-pick-gop-presidential-candidates-to-debate-on-fox-news-thursday-night/

----------


## CPUd

Rick Perry been deliverin hope in TX for 12 years

----------


## opal

just cannot picture 7 little Sanitoriam kids running around  the white house

----------


## bunklocoempire

He got them city boy hands...

----------


## opal

just me or does Graham sound a little like porky pig?

----------


## CPUd

and it's over.

----------


## David Sadler

Carly Fiorina won hands down in my opinion.  She was the only one invoking the Founding Fathers' vision, God given rights, well spoken, intelligent, classy ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Second Tier Debate is Now Over.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

The Fox News propaganda crew is trying to bump Fiorina up, even though they all sounded pretty much the same.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Are you ready for the surges people?  Are you!?  lol  

Looks like bad foreign policy surges!

----------


## liveandletlive

> Carly Fiorina won hands down in my opinion.  She was the only one invoking the Founding Fathers' vision, God given rights, well spoken, intelligent, classy ...


agreed

----------


## DaninPA

> This is the Fiorina debate. The purpose is to push her.


Boy did you call that! Talking heads fawning all over her.

----------


## randomname

George Will and Chris Wallace just praised Carly Fiorina

----------


## kahless

What is the deal with that, why are they pushing her?

----------


## CPUd

They let her go way over time on one question.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Carly Fiorina won hands down in my opinion.  She was the only one invoking the Founding Fathers' vision, God given rights, well spoken, intelligent, classy ...


She is a good speaker. That's how she got the CEO job. There is more to being a leader than speaking though.

One of her problems as CEO was that it seemed that she listened more to Wall St money people than the people at the actual business. And her stated strategy of "calling Bibi on day one" is a repeat of that management style.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> What is the deal with that, why are they pushing her?


They want "diversity" on their main stage, and maybe even on the ticket in the VP slot.

----------


## CPUd

> What is the deal with that, why are they pushing her?


Diversity of the field.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What is the deal with that, why are they pushing her?


She is well known as an easy-to-manage front person, with connections to the establishment, Wall St. and the neoconservative movement.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What is the deal with that, why are they pushing her?


Woman VP pick drama?  "ya know with a woman VP pick the repubs could beat hillary..."

----------


## David Sadler

> The Fox News propaganda crew is trying to bump Fiorina up, even though they all sounded pretty much the same.


I thought Fiorina was a hands down winner.  I was also on a Fox News forum and the commentators there gave the win to Fiorina.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> They want "diversity" on their main stage, and maybe even on the ticket in the VP slot.


Another VP candidate given to us by Bill Kristol.

----------


## Smitty

Nothing on that stage I'd vote for.

----------


## pao

> What is the deal with that, why are they pushing her?


Because they hope to push Rand out of future debates?

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Another VP candidate given to us by Bill Kristol.


Pretty much.  I guess she's competent enough in the art of speaking in vague nothings (Precision? I want some of what Chris Wallace is smoking).

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Because they hope to push Rand out of future debates?


Nah, that would be too blatant and actually counter-intuitive from their point of view.  Rand won't get pushed out.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

But then you have this on her...

----------


## David Sadler

> Did the forum start gushing all over her before or after Fox News' "analysts" began pumping her? I though she was passable, but largely uninteresting. The only person that I found even moderately interesting through the whole thing was Jindal, and I stress "moderately".
> 
> Did anybody else feel like they were in the twilight zone every time Graham had a turn to speak?


Like here, the commentators (forum posters) were commenting real-time.  She was winning in real time.

----------


## CPUd

Graham reminded me of Basil Marceaux:

----------


## David Sadler

> Did anybody else feel like they were in the twilight zone every time Graham had a turn to speak?


Oh yeah.  Graham was viewed as an insane warmonger.

----------


## kahless

> Did the forum start gushing all over her before or after Fox News' "analysts" began pumping her? I though she was passable, but largely uninteresting. The only person that I found even moderately interesting through the whole thing was Jindal, and I stress "moderately".
> 
> Did anybody else feel like they were in the twilight zone every time Graham had a turn to speak?


As much as we disagree with Graham here I never thought the guy was unstable before seeing him in this debate. I have seen him almost in tears before making a speech but found his behavior here oddly inappropriate.

----------


## CPUd

The responses to "2 words to describe Hillary" were telling, because it was designed to get the candidates off script.  Even poor candidates can string together a bunch of phrases to sound like they are giving an informed, intelligent response without really saying anything (see Santorum), but it is much more difficult to take a bucket full of talking points and distill those down to 2 words without putting some original thought into it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Fox News propaganda crew is trying to bump Fiorina up, even though they all sounded pretty much the same.


Neoconservatives are having multiple orgasms right now.

----------


## jkob

fiorina "surge" incoming

----------


## CPUd

I doubt Carly gets anywhere close to 10%, but she should see her numbers improve enough to make the cutoff for next month's showing.

----------


## Krugminator2

Rising to the position of CEO of HP is a big accomplishment.  But given that she is universally considered one of the worst CEOs in recent history, it seems like that completely wrecks her entire case for being President.

It is weird how many people fail up. I was just looking at how David Brandon was a disaster at Domino's. He got the AD job Michigan and it is hard to imagine someone could be worse job in every respect. He got fired and bought out for millions and now he is the CEO at Toys R Us. Reminds me of Carly.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Karl Rove having orgasm over Fiorina. Rove then said that whoever is number 8,..,uh, or 9 or 10 in the other debate better watch out.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rising to the position of CEO of HP is a big accomplishment.  But given that she is universally considered one of the worst CEOs in recent history, it seems like that completely wrecks her entire case for being President.


She was hired from the outside to be CEO based upon her ability to interview well. Not a lot of rising involved.

----------


## staerker

> Karl Rove having orgasm over Fiorina. Rove then said that whoever is number 8,..,uh, or 9 or 10 in the other debate better watch out.


Completely transparent. Was asked a question about Graham, and continued ranting about Fiorina.

----------


## CPUd

I'm surprised they still have Rove on making predictions after that 2012 election night.

----------


## jkob

they're going all in for fiorina

----------


## TaftFan

> But then you have this on her...

----------


## squirl22

What I fear as they will not allow Rand to speak.  They are really trying to bring him down. Be aware, there are trolls on this site.

----------


## AuH20

> yea, Rand just got hammered. i hate how Oreilly says "libertarian" with that demeaning voice.


In Rand's defense, he was pretty hostile to all the candidates.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Trump's 'heat map'?   Eww

----------


## Dianne

Rand will get five minutes total, and will all be about foreign policy and NSA.    Prediction.

----------


## kbs021

Let's go Rand!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Son of Gadfly GO!

----------


## acptulsa

> Rand will get five minutes total, and will all be about foreign policy and NSA.    Prediction.


Last time he was on Fox was a couple of weeks ago on _Sunday Morning._  Exactly half of the questions they asked him were about Donald Freaking Trump.

Seriously.

----------


## kahless

> Rand will get five minutes total, and will all be about foreign policy and NSA.    Prediction.


I have Cruz and Rand on the bottom. Jeb on top.

Time prediction thread
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ate-Prediction

----------


## devil21

> Son of Gadfly GO!


lol!

----------


## AuH20

Megyn dropping Fiorina's name. Ugh.

----------


## kbs021

Enough of Carly lol Rand got the most cheers by far

----------


## Sola_Fide

Get your barf bags ready!

----------


## AuH20

Are any of the moderators conservative/libertarian?  Don't think so.

----------


## Evilfox

> What I fear as they will not allow Rand to speak.  They are really trying to bring him down. Be aware, there are trolls on this site.


Rand Paul cannot be any more awkward than that opening. that was really strange, especially the "Dont Stage the Photo "mauahaha"

----------


## fr33

> Are any of the moderators conservative/libertarian?  Don't think so.


so far they have been so awkward. There should only be one moderator.

----------


## nyrgoal99

I'm back!!!!

Started in 2007 and still going strong!!

----------


## CPUd

OMG Trump

----------


## AuH20

Big balls. Trump.

----------


## Valli6

Everyone speechless?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Oh yeah, precious time Brett

----------


## CPUd

Rand going wild!

----------


## phill4paul

RAND!!!!!!!!!!

  Talk about a lead straight out the gate.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## 65fastback2+2

get it rand!

----------


## AdamT

Rand!

----------


## fr33

Surprised Rand jumped in on that one.

----------


## Texan4Life

omg i can't get RPF chat to load... says I need a plugin but does not say what plugin or a link... anyone get the forum chat to work?

----------


## chiefsmurph

YEAH RAND!!

Thats exactly the fire I've been waiting for!

----------


## Evilfox

this made me cry so hard lol

----------


## staerker

First minute in, Rand attacks Trump.

----------


## Xenliad

I didn't see Rand punching Trump coming, but Bill-o called it on his show right before this...

----------


## AuH20

> Surprised Rand jumped in on that one.


He's desperate. On one hand, I can't blame him.

----------


## devil21

No mention in Carson's side bar about his vast amount of Board seats he's held on various mega-corporations.

----------


## CPUd

Trump says he will not pledge to support the eventual nominee and not run independent (unless Trump wins). Crowd boos.

 Rand jumps in and says "he buys and sells politicians!"

----------


## quezkittel

holy. hell.

----------


## opal

arghghghg.. my vid stream stopped and said their servers are full!

----------


## hells_unicorn

Wow, Rand just killed it. Everybody will be talking about this tonight. AWESOME!!!

----------


## kbs021

Holy Cow Rand isn't playing around. Calling out trump from the beginning baby!!!

----------


## chiefsmurph

It requires Java but seriously?  whyyy

----------


## limequat

Rand:  "Trump used to buying politicians"  Whoa, nelly!

----------


## Texan4Life

LOL rubio what a dbag

----------


## opal

ok.. it's back.. Rubio.. third largest state?  MY ASS
Alaska, Texas California

----------


## eleganz

GET #STANDWITHRAND TRENDING RIGHT NOW

----------


## Sentinelrv

> First minute in, Rand attacks Trump.


What did he say? I missed the first 5 minutes

----------


## AuH20

Rubio, great job racking up debt.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Wow, Rand just killed it. Everybody will be talking about this tonight. AWESOME!!!


Didn't see it coming.  Rand will be the guy everyone's talking about after the debate and for a while to come.  He will be Trump's enemy #1 and getting Trump to talk about Rand (hopefully on the way down) it will elevate Rand's profile.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> No mention in Carson's side bar about his vast amount of Board seats he's held on various mega-corporations.


thats just his inexperience in debate...he had the answer and didnt give it

----------


## thoughtomator

I can tell that this debate is going to be a travesty already.

----------


## Carlybee

> What is the deal with that, why are they pushing her?


VP.....it's for the ticket....and the children

----------


## Krugminator2

LOL.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I agree with Trump on that one. I wouldn't pledge to support the eventual nominee either.

----------


## adam220891

> What did he say? I missed the first 5 minutes


Trump will not pledge to support GOP nominee if it isn't him and won't rule out an independent run. Rand says that's expected as he is used to buying out politicians.

----------


## CPUd

> What did he say? I missed the first 5 minutes


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5947505

----------


## CPUd

OMG Megyn going hard at Trump

"you have in the past called women fat pigs, disgusting, ..."

Trump: "only Rosie O'Donnell"


They are looking to destroy the Trump tonight.

----------


## timosman

> First minute in, Rand attacks Trump.


This seemed staged. Rand is an attack dog against Donald ????

----------


## AuH20

Here is Megyn. Corporate $#@!ing whore.

----------


## kahless

Can't believe Trump came back from that. Good for him.

----------


## AuH20

Trump is a manimal.

----------


## Jan2017

> Trump says he will not pledge to support the eventual nominee and not run independent (unless Trump wins). Crowd boos.
> 
>  Rand jumps in and says "he buys and sells politicians!"


WOAW

----------


## AuH20

Megyn Kelly. I knew it!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Megyn is vicious when she wants to be. Trump attributes his own rank sexism, to other's sensitivity to political correctness.

----------


## adam220891

Trump has no substance.

----------


## NoHero

Trump's "listening" face is so hard to look at. Such a douche-bag. We are too political correct though.

----------


## squirl22

my livestream froze..but I can listen on radio..will be interested in descriptions...oops..back again...cruz on,,,wanna buy a used car?

----------


## David Sadler

Fox News is after Trump but he won't have any of it.  keep it up and he'll run 3rd party.

----------


## rg17

It says Born in Calgary. lol

----------


## AuH20

> Megyn is vicious. Trump attributes his own rank sexism, to other's sensitivity to political correctness.


They are selectively grabbing past confrontational comments, when Trump has been very complimentary of the opposite sex.

----------


## Jan2017

> OMG Megyn going hard at Trump
> 
> "you have in the past called women fat pigs, disgusting, ..."
> 
> Trump: "only Rosie O'Donnell"
> 
> 
> They are looking to destroy the Trump tonight.


Yeah, Trump will not maintain his No. 1 seed after tonight  . . .

----------


## kbs021

Now I am fired up. Never seen Ron go after someone like that.. Rand is ready!

----------


## adam220891

Everyone looking for a sound bite. 

Nobody likes Christie

----------


## AuH20

> Fox News is after Trump but he won't have any of it.  keep it up and he'll run 3rd party.


Ya think? I'm surprised they haven't dropped a can of paint on him.

----------


## Brett85

I guess Rand is the last candidate to get asked a question.

----------


## squirl22

really weird..radio ahead of tv livestream

----------


## devil21

> Rand:  "Trump used to buying politicians"  Whoa, nelly!


Maybe he's read my Trump threads

----------


## AuH20

People are going crazy on Twitter about Megyn Kelly and FNC. There will be hell to pay.

----------


## hells_unicorn

Trump handled the flack better than I thought, but he is clearly getting a bit flustered. I knew this would happen. Hopefully they will give Rand some actual time to talk.

----------


## timosman

> my livestream froze..but I can listen on radio..will be interested in descriptions...oops..back again...cruz on,,,wanna buy a used car?


skynews works fine in HD, I am glad I unplugged. Megyn looks hot. Lady Evil.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Trump's "listening" face is so hard to look at. Such a douche-bag. We are too political correct though.


thats no excuse for calling people fat pigs or saying a in a derogatory manner that a woman look good on her knees.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Of course Rand will get the last question.

----------


## squirl22

uh livestream at capacity   still have radio

----------


## Brett85

> Of course Rand will get the last question.


Yep, it's good that Rand interjected when he did.

----------


## AdamT

> People are going crazy on Twitter about Megyn Kelly and FNC. There will be hell to pay.


What hashtag are you looking at?

----------


## AuH20

These FNC people are pathetic. They want to attack Cruz, Paul and Trump.

----------


## opal

links for working streams please
pretty please

----------


## kahless

Look now she is so sweet to her buddy Kaisch.

----------


## acptulsa

They just literally interrupted the live radio feed during Rand Paul's answer.

I'm sure they'll call it an accident, but the only other person I've ever seen that done to was his father.

----------


## timosman

> Yep, it's good that Rand interjected when he did.


Rand and the ISIS question. Pretty good. Although "for goodness sake" was weak.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Rand would have killed it if he had thrown Benghazi in there and his questioning of Hillary about arms to Syria.

----------


## Evilfox

http://vaughnlive.tv/newzviewz

----------


## Xenliad

I noticed that Rand is talking a bit slow, which makes him easier to follow and remember than to try to cram as much as you can into your time slot.

----------


## adam220891

Every time I hear a way question, I think of Ron saying 'It's trillions of dollars we're spending on these wars!'

Tired of GOP hawks

----------


## eleganz

Vaughn link broke down for me here is a working link for me right now

http://livetvcafe.net/video/7RDR4DAYSBMO/Fox-News


BTW: Great ISIS response Rand!

----------


## kbs021

“If you want to defeat ISIS, the first thing you have to do is quit supplying them with arms.”—@RandPaul ‪#‎StandWithRand‬‪#‎GOPDebate‬

----------


## kahless

Bush sounds like an idiot.  He is like a deer in the head lights.

----------


## timosman

Bush, the true #cuckservative has spoken

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## Jackie Moon

> Well, he just said he wants Jeb to build a wall.


LOL

----------


## David Sadler

This GOP globalist status quo political/media complex is the death of America.  Trump should announce 3rd party in the next couple of weeks.  He's obviously not welcome in the GOP.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Trump is digging his grave.


I don't see it that way. I think people are going to love his "stupid leaders" comment.

----------


## Liberty74

> links for working streams please
> pretty please


This is working for me but I can't watch cause of the fake flash player update in the middle of the screen but at least I can listen.

http://livetvcafe.net/video/7RDR4DAYSBMO/Fox-News

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The only thing it is back firing.  Trump is wiping the floor with them and they look dishonest.


But it's all fake and plastic.  There is no policy substance evidence or anything behind it.  He's had no answers at all, he just redirects and blusters, in an interesting direction.

----------


## squirl22

[QUOTE]He has the voice of a bad Nixon impersonator. 						 					  					 				 			 			 			 		 	 		 			 			 				 					 					 					 						 


[/QUOTE

lol

----------


## timosman

> Talk to Jeb. WTF was that all about?


F*cken kindergarden. WTF they think they are doing giving orders to the possible future POTUS.

----------


## adam220891

> Well, he just said he wants Jeb to build a wall.


I caught that too. Wtf?

----------


## opal

I have that sky news link going now.. commercialesque thing .. and we're back

----------


## Lord Xar

Would be nice for Rand to bring up the fact that FOX news is going obviously hard on Trump and that this all smells like a set up. Ala pushing on voters Jeb...
or something like that.

Calling out the moderators and media how they are steering voters would be nice.. I am no Trump fan, but Rand's voice needs to change gears.. If EVERYONE is bashing on Trump, then so what if Rand does..... he has to be the one with the sane voice. Ala, why is everyone trying sooooo hard to trash Trump. Granted, there is a lot to trash - but there are a LOT of pretenders here tonight and to focus just on Trump smells like a set up so the establishment choice, JEB, can rise.

----------


## Liberty74

> But it's all fake and plastic.  There is no policy substance evidence or anything behind it.  He's had no answers at all, he just redirects and blusters, in an interesting direction.


Exactly and like I said, Trump will implode himself with his very own mouth...keep watching the show...

----------


## dude58677

Sigh...wish I could watch it but I am at a campground.

----------


## CPUd

Kasich obviously not wanting to be getting on Trump's bad side.

----------


## willwash

Rand didn't get the reaction he wanted when it was his turn to talk.  You could see it in his face

----------


## CPUd

> Sigh...wish I could watch it but I am at a campground.


I'm sure there will be full tubes up by the time the sun comes up.

----------


## squirl22

> This is working for me but I can't watch cause of the fake flash player  update in the middle of the screen but at least I can listen.


i
there should be a small x that appears in upper right hand corner that you click abd delete.  wow they go right past rand to kasich

----------


## opal

Rubio.. tracking systems..

----------


## AuH20

> Would be nice for Rand to bring up the fact that FOX news is going obviously hard on Trump and that this all smells like a set up. Ala pushing on voters Jeb...
> or something like that.
> 
> Calling out the moderators and media how they are steering voters would be nice.. I am no Trump fan, but Rand's voice needs to change gears.. If EVERYONE is bashing on Trump, then so what if Rand does..... he has to be the one with the sane voice. Ala, why is everyone trying sooooo hard to trash Trump. Granted, there is a lot to trash - but there are a LOT of pretenders here tonight and to focus just on Trump smells like a set up so the establishment choice, JEB, can rise.


Well said. It's so utterly transparent.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Rand didn't get the reaction he wanted when it was his turn to talk.  You could see it in his face


I don't think any of them have yet.

----------


## timosman

> Rand didn't get the reaction he wanted when it was his turn to talk.  You could see it in his face


His own damn fault.

----------


## chiefsmurph

ok kasich why are you sucking up to trump so hard

----------


## nyrgoal99

Fox wants Bush. Killing everyone else.

----------


## timosman

> ok kasich why are you sucking up to trump so hard


good cop, bad cop

----------


## CPUd

for firefoxers (to block the ads): https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fir.../adblock-plus/

----------


## kbs021

pic.twitter.com/waCisgsYXY
Rand attack trending

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Rubio.. tracking systems..


Yay freedumb

----------


## chiefsmurph

> His own damn fault.


i agree he should have had a better prepared answer than just "lets not arm the terrorists".
that said it wasnt horrible and there will be more opportunities to speak.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Exactly and like I said, Trump will implode himself with his very own mouth...keep watching the show...


yup...which is why i would have preferred that rand just sit by and watch the rockets fly at trump

----------


## thoughtomator

> Sigh...wish I could watch it but I am at a campground.


This is only interesting if you are entertained by watching Fox News' reputation as a media organization turn into a dumpster fire in real time.

----------


## AuH20

Anyone with a brain can see what's going on.




> YOU DO NOT have to be a Trump supporter to see how disgusting, shameful, and manipulative this debate is being moderated. They have insulted us all, all of us, all of these candidates except for Bush boy.
> 1  • Reply•Share ›

----------


## kahless

This attack on Trump by FNC and other candidates is only helping Trump.  Kaisch made the right move.  Not a fan of his but he is coming off as a statesman and not jumping on the attack the Trump bandwagon.

----------


## bunklocoempire

boogity

----------


## rg17

Here it goes.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Oh here it comes....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Attacking Rand through Christie.

----------


## CPUd

This was expected: Christie bulk data collection vs Rand

----------


## timosman

> for firefoxers (to block the ads): https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fir.../adblock-plus/


Just watch the live youtube from sky news live

----------


## adam220891

I CANNOT stand Christie. Fear mongering all the damn time.

----------


## Kotin

Chris Christi plays the Giuliani.

----------


## euphemia

> Rand:  "Trump used to buying politicians"  Whoa, nelly!


It's not like politicians don't stand in line outside his office waiting for a chance to go in a beg for money.   Trump's hair looks almost invisible.  

Rand, needs shorter hair, a dark suit, and white shirt.  He's way better looking than he looks right now.

Light blue ties and blue shirts are not working against this set.  This is television.  Candidates need to look at themselves the way the camera sees them.  Trump and Bush have it right.  Rubio would look perfect if he had on a white shirt.

----------


## fr33

Bust out the constitution, Rand!

----------


## rg17

Fu** you fat lard!

----------


## Jamesiv1

I sure wish Rand would lose that smirk

----------


## timosman

$#@! you Christie, you are unlikable. There is no way you could win.

----------


## CPUd

Christie says he has prosecuted turists at the FISA court.

Rand looking good ! "Get a Warrant!"
Christie does not like this response.

Rand eye roll.

----------


## AuH20

Christie Creme.

----------


## timosman

Get a $#@!en clue Christie

----------


## rg17

I hear a lot of booing!

----------


## devil21

Dayum!  Go Rand!  Holy smokes!

----------


## AuH20

Hell yeah!!!

----------


## Xenliad

Rand harpooned a whale.

----------


## David Sadler

Go Rand!  He just slammed Jabba the Hutt.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Ohhhhhhhhh boyyyyy

----------


## RPfan1992

cheap emotional arguments from Christie..

----------


## AuH20

Rand Effing Paul!!!

----------


## DaninPA

> I found malware there, please don't post that link.
> 
> Sky News has a good feed http://news.sky.com/story/1531735/wa...ublican-debate


Thank you!

----------


## timosman

Christie is down

----------


## Liberty74

POW POW

----------


## squirl22

> This is working for me but I can't watch cause of the fake flash player  update in the middle of the screen but at least I can listen.


i
there should be a small x that appears in upper right hand corner that you click abd delete.  wow they go right past rand to kasich

----------


## staerker

Epic eye rolll.

----------


## limequat

Rand hits christie for hugging obama.  Yeah!

----------


## chiefsmurph

yeahhhhhhhh I like it!!!

----------


## chronicaust

Rand is on fire!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Down goes Christie......

----------


## Liberty74

> I sure wish Rand would lose that smirk


It worked for Clinton LOL

----------


## dude58677

> Bust out the constitution, Rand!




This! He should pull out a pocketbook of the Constitution and say given that most of the candidates don't follow the rules of the forum, what makes anyone think the rules in this pocketbook would be followed by them?

----------


## squirl22

> Rand harpooned a whale.


YES!

----------


## EBounding

WHOOP 'em Rand

----------


## Sola_Fide

Too many fools on the stage.

----------


## acptulsa

> so far they have asked rand one quesstion


Yeah, but he ain't standing over there quietly taking it.

He learned one thing his father was too gentlemanly to take to heart.




> Bush has done well, but they have been setting everything on a tee for him.


My God!  This is the first post you've made in a month that wasn't about Trump!

What's the matter?  When he's embarrassing himself, you forget his name?

----------


## rg17

Walker yawn.

----------


## cindy25

> so far they have asked rand one question


they are clearly pushing Bush and Walker.

----------


## limequat

> He hasn't won the debate, since he hasn't been allocated enough time.


Doesn't matter if they don't ask one $#@!ing question if he keeps jumping in and responding to attacks.  
This is good $#@!.

----------


## timosman

> Is there an internet stream that's working for this debate?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5947361

----------


## 69360

Not watching it. I just watched Star Trek 2 with my kid instead. 

Maybe I will watch them once that jackass Trump implodes from gaffe bimbo explosion or whatever else the GOP bigwigs have planned to end his campaign.

----------


## opal

> Is there an internet stream that's working for this debate?


http://news.sky.com/story/1531735/wa...ublican-debate

----------


## Xenliad

Carson wants to torture some sandpeople.

----------


## kahless

Special needs Jeb getting soft ball questions.

----------


## hells_unicorn

Ben Carson is sounding EXACTLY like Herman Cain, right down to delegating his answers to experts and speaking in platitudes.

Oh, and he's whining about not getting enough attention.

----------


## timosman

Carson is killing

----------


## cindy25

> Walker yawn.


not really.  Walker did himself huge damage saying he would let mothers die to stop abortions.  I am pro-life, but pro-life does not mean letting mothers die.  there has to be exceptions

----------


## timosman

> Ben Carson is sounding EXACTLY like Herman Cain, right down to delegating his answers to experts and speaking in platitudes.
> 
> Oh, and he's whining about not getting enough attention.


That's what you do when you do not get enough attention.

----------


## JenH88

this live stream is the best ive found. http://news.sky.com/story/1531735/wa...ublican-debate

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> First reply in years, strictly because of that exchange on NSA. I was on the fence about Rand Paul and this is definitively the kind of substance I wanted to see from him.


Great to see you back!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Trump is toast.

----------


## AuH20

Great answer Trump.

----------


## opal

Trump.. thanks for asking that question. but I'll answer this other one

----------


## AuH20

Trump. So funny. LOL

----------


## kahless

Rand got shut down.

----------


## CPUd

Low blow against Rand

----------


## Jamesiv1

eeewww. not a good stab at Trump

----------


## timosman

Rand punched Donald really hard.

----------


## JenH88

oh $#@!. moderators defending Rand's diss on Trump supporting single payer. niiiice. lol.

----------


## AuH20

> Rand got shut down.


Yup.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## Sola_Fide

Trump just put the nail in his own coffin.

----------


## Liberty74

> Trump is toast.


Keep watching the show...Trump's mouth of blabbing will get OLD and people will get tired of the emptiness.

----------


## AuH20

> No? Trump lied.


Rand is trying so hard to attack Trump. The 2nd time was ridiculous. He almost leaped off the podium answering.

----------


## kbs021

Rand was also opposed to the Iraq war.. Big time

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Everyone started asking Trump for money.


it was perfect...i was yelling at the tv for them to all start asking for money at once

----------


## fr33

I expect Trump will start attacking Rand hard after this debate.

----------


## opal

how did some of these guys get to the adult table?

----------


## eleganz

>

----------


## squirl22

oh no bush so condescending

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Still only one question for Rand?


Did you expect anything more?

----------


## Jamesiv1

Rubio comes across like a whiny kid lol

----------


## squirl22

still no questions for rand

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Means that line was planned ahead for maximum social media exposure.
> 
> I personally didn't like that line. Hug went too far.


I didn't like it because it specifically mentioned Obama. It's not just about Obama. It's about not trusting *​government.*

----------


## Evilfox

Rand had the sound bite for tomorrow for the news. IMO

----------


## CaptUSA

So far...

Ugh.


Rand's trying to fight.  It seems pathetic.  Just my 2 pennies.

----------


## robertwerden

What Rand is doing is proving to the Republican voters that he will attack Clinton on the debate stage and hold her past actions and statements against her with out backing down. This was well orchestrated by Rand and his staff if you ask me.

----------


## EBounding

Wish Rand would ignore T-rump.

----------


## AuH20

So far, my top 4  in terms of pure presentation. And let me preface that I hate the Republican establishment. Rand is in the middle, but he needs to keep his composure. The Christie response was appropriate though. 

1. Bush
2. Rubio
3. Carson
4. Kasich

----------


## thoughtomator

> Ron is like - why didn't I think of that ?


Ron doesn't have the personality to do that, he's way too polite, humble and soft-spoken. Takes at least a little bit of ego to fight for elbow room in a context like this.

----------


## timosman

Economic growth is everything ???? Economy based on infinite growth is UNSUSTAINABLE.

----------


## kahless

> Go to twitter type "rand" it's 99% negative comments about Rand. Buzz words are annoying, desperate, owned. I appreciate he tried to stand out tonight *but he looks juvenile a*nd it isn't going to work. Hopefully he handles the rest of the questions well going forward.


Yeah, Rand does not have the personality to appease the sheeple in that manner.

----------


## Jamesiv1

I don't think Carson is coming across very well... sure doesn't have the charisma the others have

----------


## Xenliad

> Ron doesn't have the personality to do that, he's way too polite, humble and soft-spoken. Takes at least a little bit of ego to fight for elbow room in a context like this.


Did you see the video where Ron told a fat big government guy that the government should put him on a diet?

----------


## economics102

Rand did well except for the Obamacare exchange. But staying quiet is a sure-fire way to get nowhere in this climate, Rand is smart for taking a no-holds-barred approach even though it can be risky.

----------


## Sola_Fide

And they continue to ignore Rand...

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Go to twitter type "rand" it's 99% negative comments about Rand. Buzz words are annoying, desperate, owned. I appreciate he tried to stand out tonight but he looks juvenile and it isn't going to work. Hopefully he handles the rest of the questions well going forward.


thats why you go to twitter and type your pro rand comments.  worked for ron.

the neocons have groups and forums to do exactly that.  rand needs deeper grassroots, and reaching out to the new youth that wasn't there in 2008.

----------


## squirl22

bush is so bad...talk about tilting head

----------


## Southron

I tuned in a little late, did Rand get a question before the Christie response?

----------


## CPUd

> I tuned in a little late, did Rand get a question before the Christie response?


Yeah, it was on bulk data collection.  Rand gave what he usually gives on his stump speech, Christie attacked it.

----------


## rg17

So obviously rigged for hairy Bush!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Did you see the video where Ron told a fat big government guy that the government should put him on a diet?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC5dqA8FJEQ

----------


## AuH20

> So obvious rigged for hairy Bush!


Bush owns FNC.

----------


## economics102

Rand's aggressive strategy is working:

----------


## Brett85

> And they continue to ignore Rand...


That's why Rand felt like he had to interject and speak out.

----------


## David Sadler

> So obvious rigged for hairy Bush!


And to bury Trump.  I think a sizable portion of pissed-off America is not going to like the FOX ambush.

----------


## eleganz

> Go to twitter type "rand" it's 99% negative comments about Rand. Buzz words are annoying, desperate, owned. I appreciate he tried to stand out tonight but he looks juvenile and it isn't going to work. Hopefully he handles the rest of the questions well going forward.


I went and did just that and sorry I don't see 99% negative comments for Rand.  What are you talking about?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Put those two in the Sumo ring

----------


## jkob

trump dominating drudge poll

----------


## kahless

> And they continue to ignore Rand...


Giving Rand more time would only help him.  They are not going to chance having a sound bite that would help Rand.  FNC already has the talking point of Christie taking on Rand that can edit accordingly that they can beat to death.

----------


## AuH20

If I was Trump I would blacklist Fox.

----------


## dannno

> I went and did just that and sorry I don't see 99% negative comments for Rand.  What are you talking about?


Looks like they are just trying to create some Havax

----------


## dntrpltt

Rand's style will pay off. The people who care enough to discuss their thoughts on Twitter or Facebook aren't really the ones who are going to choose their candidates based on debate performance. Yes, that last comment about Trump wasn't very good, but his exchange with Christie is going to be one of the replayed highlights of the debate tonight.

----------


## kbs021

If Rand hadn't attacked he wouldn't have gotten noticed. He has done what he has needed too. Rand is the most intense on the stage. People will remember Rand.

----------


## dannno

Less Huckabee moar Rand..

----------


## David Sadler

Drudge Poll


Thank you for voting!
BUSH  2.99%  (554 votes)
CARSON  5.19%  (960 votes)
CHRISTIE  1.14%  (210 votes)
CRUZ  11.07%  (2,047 votes)
HUCKABEE  0.66%  (122 votes)
KASICH  4.2%  (777 votes)
PAUL  9.58%  (1,773 votes)
RUBIO  5.75%  (1,064 votes)
TRUMP  52.26%  (9,668 votes)
WALKER  7.16%  (1,324 votes)


Total Votes: 18,499

----------


## AuH20

> If Rand hadn't attacked he wouldn't have gotten noticed. He has done what he has needed too. Rand is the most intense on the stage. People will remember Rand.


But there is a time to attack and when not to.  Christie ratcheted it up and Rand shut him down. Some of the other Rand intrusions were extremely forced and came off petty.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Go to twitter type "rand" it's 99% negative comments about Rand. Buzz words are annoying, desperate, owned. I appreciate he tried to stand out tonight but he looks juvenile and it isn't going to work. Hopefully he handles the rest of the questions well going forward.


I did just that and there is a huge font featured article on the Benton indictment "Rand allies take leave after indictment on bribery scheme"

in the feed it looks pretty positive for him overall, way too many comments on his hair though

----------


## opinionatedfool

Everyone get on Twitter and post positive stuff

----------


## rg17

> Drudge Poll
> 
> 
> Thank you for voting!
> BUSH  2.99%  (554 votes)
> CARSON  5.19%  (960 votes)
> CHRISTIE  1.14%  (210 votes)
> CRUZ  11.07%  (2,047 votes)
> HUCKABEE  0.66%  (122 votes)
> ...


Rand is in 3rd place.

----------


## adam220891

GET TO RAND

----------


## Sola_Fide

And still no questions for Rand....

----------


## Jamesiv1

LOL tax the pimps and hos

----------


## CPUd

going after Trump again on bankruptcy

----------


## squirl22

when does rand grt a question

----------


## timosman

> I went and did just that and sorry I don't see 99% negative comments for Rand.  What are you talking about?


Probably this - https://twitter.com/chim0m/status/629472727578079232

----------


## opal

Trump's hair is louder than his voice.. just can't stand it

----------


## staerker

Trump is a done, haha.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

did trump really say he bribes politicians and expects favors later

----------


## rg17

Fu** you Fox for screwing Rand!

----------


## timosman

Trump, Trump, Trump

----------


## CPUd

I think they are booing Chris Wallace for pushing the Trump

----------


## AuH20

Trump finishing strong.

----------


## TomtheTinker

this is a joke.

----------


## rg17

> Trump, Trump, Trump


Trumpity Trump

----------


## timosman

Made a lot of money and went bankrupt ......

----------


## squirl22

ignoring cruz too

----------


## TomtheTinker

A sad joke.

----------


## jkob

think trump answered that well

----------


## timosman

Tania Cioloko

----------


## AuH20

You're living in a world of make believe!!! ha ha.

----------


## squirl22

> Fu** you Fox for screwing Rand!


ditto

----------


## adam220891

So, Trump realizes the U.S. just can't declare bankruptcy right?

----------


## David Sadler

Trump just took Chris Wallace to school.  +1 Trump.

----------


## EBounding

Have they asked T-rump on his immigration position from 3 years ago?

----------


## Brett85

Perhaps Rand should just walk off the stage at this point.  He's being completely ignored.

----------


## Lord Xar

It would be funny if Rand interjected...

1.) I am the ONLY one who came out with a Tax Plan!
2.) I am the ONLY one here who fought against the NSA and won!
3.) I am the ONLY one here who wants peace before endless wars that are bankrupting this country, along with endless welfare.

YET, no questions.. I understand you are softballing questions to Jeb.. but guess what... NOBODY in the GOP wants him. Stop pimping him.

RAND SHOULD SAY THAT ^^^^^^^

He should bring up the fact they are softballing questions to Jeb. Mention he has yet to meet anyone who actually would vote for him.

----------


## CPUd

Here will be Rand on Iran...

OMG they are playing clips of Carly

----------


## Badger Paul

Vote for me, I'm the bankrupt who screwed my lenders! How many people have wanted to say that? Lots.

----------


## kahless

The FNC attack on Trump may actually help him by getting all these issues with him out in the public debate now settled.

----------


## rg17

Rand and Cruz are getting screwed tonight.

----------


## quezkittel

One thing Trump has going for him- he doesn't sound like he just memorized some blurbs like some of these other guys (i.e. Rubio)

----------


## Jamesiv1

Rick Perry's glasses LOL

----------


## AuH20

> The FNC attack on Trump may actually help him by getting all these issues with him out in the public debate now settled.


They fired all their bullets in one freaking debate. desperation.

----------


## CPUd

Rand "peace through strength" stump

----------


## squirl22

finally rand had a question

----------


## jkob

yuck

----------


## Aratus

JEB's PACs have been spending big on internet ads...

----------


## Jamesiv1

Huckabee is doing pretty good..

----------


## AuH20

They really may have given Bush and Rubio the questions beforehand. Dead serious.

----------


## Liberty74

> Trump finishing strong.


Trump is completely EMPTY. Shown zero leadership but sure does have a MOUTH to start WWIII. No thank you!

----------


## Brett85

Every single question that Rand has been asked has been about foreign policy and national security.

----------


## squirl22

what do people see in walker?

----------


## AuH20

> Trump is completely EMPTY. Shown zero leadership but sure does have a MOUTH to start WWIII. No thank you!


Trump shut down Wallace so bad on the 'killers' that lent to him and the futility of Atlantic City.

----------


## liveandletlive

Trump is a disaster. Theres no way the media can make the narrative that he someone looked good in this.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Every single question that Rand has been asked has been about foreign policy and national security.


Did you expect anything different?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Look how desperate they are to bring their favorite shill Fiorina into the debate...

----------


## AuH20

> Every single question that Rand has been asked has been about foreign policy and national security.


Make him look like the oddball. It's clear to me that Cruz, Trump and Rand have all been given the huge middle finger by Fox News Corp. The $#@! done to Trump exceeds what they did to Ron. Some of those questions..............Do you rape your daughters?

----------


## staerker

> Trump shut down Wallace so bad on the 'killers' that lent to him and the futility of Atlantic City.


Individuals entered into a voluntary contract with Trump. Trumps breaks the contract, brags about it, and you eat it up.

----------


## opal

Whomever said in the last cycle that the Huckster is probably the best speaker of them all.. really nailed it.  I still don't believe most of what comes out of his mouth.. but he can speak.

----------


## squirl22

I'm not impressed with trump,,,not very bright, a thug

----------


## Brett85

> Make him look like the oddball. It's clear to me that Cruz, Trump and Rand have all been given the huge middle finger by Fox News Corp. The $#@! done to Trump exceeds what they did to Ron. Some of those questions..............Do you rape your daughters?


Yeah, I agree.  The whole debate has basically been an infomercial for Jeb Bush.

----------


## opal

> Everyone get on Twitter and post positive stuff


that only works if you have a twitter account.. sorry.. decided years ago to not be a twit.

----------


## Havax

Rand needs to find a way to mention:

- His long fillibuster (public loved this and he needs to remind them of it)
- His tax plan
- His poll numbers vs Hillary and how he can win where others can't

----------


## DisneyFan

It is one thing to enjoy Trump's humor and attacks.  It is quite another to actually support his candidacy. He makes for good theater, but get a freaking clue, Trump supporters, he would make an awful President.

----------


## Badger Paul

"Every single question that Rand has been asked has been about foreign policy and national security."

Exactly and the same was true with Ron for the most part. One, because it's one of the few areas of disagreement in party which has become the Borg on most questions, so FNC moderators know they can expect some fireworks between the candidates (always good for ratings). And because those are the topics he's most known for.

----------


## Sola_Fide

And they still ignore Rand...

----------


## David Sadler

Getting texts saying Rand is doing well and that Trump has recovered from the Fox ambush.  Some like what Cruz has said.  But many are saying what a bunch of warmongers.

----------


## CPUd

Planned parenthood...

----------


## limequat

Yay planned parenthood.  C'mon get in there rand.

----------


## timosman

> Whomever said in the last cycle that the Huckster is probably the best speaker of them all.. really nailed it.  I still don't believe most of what comes out of his mouth.. but he can speak.


Huckabee sucks. He looks like a character from Glengarry Glen Ross.

----------


## squirl22

> Whomever said in the last cycle that the Huckster is probably the best  speaker of them all.. really nailed it.  I still don't believe most of  what comes out of his mouth.. but he can speak.


he and bill clinton are both from arkansas.....sits on a bed of crystal,,woo woo...charisma

----------


## quezkittel

> Look how desperate they are to bring their favorite shill Fiorina into the debate...


To be fair, she may have "won" the undercard debate- it would be a little unfair for her not to reference her in prime time since she did so well on the undercard.  Now, if they mention her ten more times it may get ridiculous

----------


## CPUd

Jeb says he defunded PP in FL

----------


## hells_unicorn

> Go to twitter type "rand" it's 99% negative comments about Rand. Buzz words are annoying, desperate, owned. I appreciate he tried to stand out tonight but he looks juvenile and it isn't going to work. Hopefully he handles the rest of the questions well going forward.


Probably butt-hurt Trump supporters. His natives are even restless on this forum.

----------


## AuH20

> Yeah, I agree.  The whole debate has basically been an infomercial for Jeb Bush.


Jeb is given these questions to just roll seamlessly.

----------


## devil21

> Make him look like the oddball. It's clear to me that Cruz, Trump and Rand have all been given the huge middle finger by Fox News Corp. The $#@! done to Trump exceeds what they did to Ron. Some of those questions..............Do you rape your daughters?


I think it's fair to question Trump about multiple bankruptcies, while he sits on billions, since he has no political record to question, other than his donations to Clinton and the like.  It needs to be known that Trump borrows money, builds empires, siphons out the assets and then leaves others holding the bag.  How would he handle being president if that's his MO?

----------


## timosman

Choose Life license plates.

----------


## rg17

May as well call this the bush show.

----------


## squirl22

bush sucks,,,

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I haven't been impressed with his efforts but apparently I'm in the minority. I hope the polls show I'm wrong.


I'm glad I stopped giving money to this campaign.

----------


## Liberty74

> Yeah, I agree.  The whole debate has basically been an infomercial for Jeb Bush.


It's like Romney all over again...

----------


## dillo

Rand has sounded nervous and awful

----------


## kahless

> May as well call this the bush show.


No surprise, the Bush family should be on the FNC logo.

----------


## Southron

Fox pushing Bush hard.

----------


## opal

Someone needs to poke Ben Carson.. he looks like he's about asleep

----------


## timosman

> Choose Life license plates.

----------


## Aratus

they all fear Trump. JEB's folks want to take him out bad. go figure.
Ted Cruz cuts into Rubio's elan vital. this is why FOX dumps on him.
they know that Doctor Rand has just stepped up his game. go figure.

----------


## squirl22

will they ask rand about PP,,,he sponsored the bill to defund''''they ask rubio

----------


## CPUd

Megyn Kelly hitting Trump on his liberal tendencies, when did he actually become a Republican.

----------


## jkob

Fox really has the knives out for Trump

----------


## Liberty74

Trump rambles...so empty.

----------


## Carlybee

Bleh...this game is so rigged.

----------


## timosman

> Rand has sounded nervous and awful


Your stream has a 10 minute delay.

----------


## AuH20

> Getting texts saying Rand is doing well and that Trump has recovered from the Fox ambush.  Some like what Cruz has said.  But many are saying what a bunch of warmongers.


Rand's high point was Christie. But he needs to keep his composure, but I understand that he's desperate. Trump has survived this surprisingly. Bush and Rubio have looked the best because it's been scripted for them.

----------


## EBounding

lol what T-rump?

----------


## euphemia

Trump does not look like a man who is used to public speaking.  His gestures are wooden and a littl bit silly.  Walker looks very relaxed and natural.  Rubio has a lot of energy.  So does Cruz.  Drs Carson and Paul need to take up more visual space when they talk.  Bigger gestures and more animation in their faces.  

This is not a winner-take-all debate.  This will happen again, and maybe the players will change.

----------


## Liberty74

> Trump on abortion...train wreck of an answer


That's because Trump is a train wreck.

----------


## devil21

> Rand gets a mundane's question about gay marriage.


Better that than the Benton question.  Fox probably saving that one for last.

----------


## AuH20

> So, just tuned in.
> 
> So, how's Randal doing?


Inconsistent. Some high points and some low.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Please go to Drudge Report right now and take the poll right away to show you Stand with Rand. 
> 
> www.drudgereport.com


Trump in a landslide at over 50 percent right now

----------


## CPUd

Ted Cruz has been virtually nonexistent in the last hour.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> So, just tuned in.
> 
> So, how's Randal doing?


Who is Rand?   No one watching would know.

----------


## timosman

> tweet from Bill Maher
> 
> Bill Maher ‏@billmaher  6m6 minutes ago
> The order came down from Roger Ailes: Destroy Trump! Don't let him get off his zinger about how Mexicans are lazier than Scott Walker's eye


Maher is a jackass. I liked him when he had Ron on the show back in 2007. He is totally in the sack for democrats now.

----------


## CrissyNY

did they say theyre going back to foreign policy?

what about taxes and and economy?

----------


## JenH88

> Rand needs practice. Consistently uses about half his time (a guess.) Otherwise great.


Yes! He's prepared to get his little soundbites in there, he needs back up secondary points for when he gets more time. Room for improvement.

----------


## Liberty74

> Rand should have taken more advantage of that time, could have said a little more.


Hoping he gets a closing comment and goes all out...

----------


## MarcusI

On the Q&A about gay marriage, Rand was much stronger. Bit less energy than at start though. Still very nice performance.

He should use his time more, though.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Inconsistent. Some high points and some low.


So, not the grand slam home run that was needed...yeah, that's about right.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Please go to Drudge Report right now and take the poll right away to show you Stand with Rand. 
> 
> www.drudgereport.com





> I've been trying but the page never loads or my vote never goes through.


He's in 2nd right now, which is pretty impressive considering the time he's had.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Trump in a landslide at over 50 percent right now


This country is filled with idiots.

----------


## brandon

What was that man... rand gets a soft ball and just stutters through a 20 second answer. Why not use all of his time? Not looking good fellas

----------


## bunklocoempire

fear fest here we go

----------


## devil21

> I've been trying but the page never loads or my vote never goes through.



BUSH  2.98%  (1,062 votes)


CARSON  5.48%  (1,953 votes)


CHRISTIE  1.19%  (423 votes)


CRUZ  10.11%  (3,606 votes)


HUCKABEE  1.21%  (431 votes)


KASICH  4.17%  (1,489 votes)


PAUL  12.48%  (4,450 votes)


RUBIO  5.92%  (2,110 votes)


TRUMP  50.14%  (17,886 votes)


WALKER  6.32%  (2,259 votes)



Total Votes: 35,669

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Who is Rand?   No one watching would know.


No time?

----------


## opal

Foreign policy time..

----------


## timosman

They forgot to mention Quicken Loans in this opening

----------


## cindy25

> Please go to Drudge Report right now and take the poll right away to show you Stand with Rand. 
> 
> www.drudgereport.com


done but trump is ahead, 5-1

----------


## opal

Trump. re Obama
I would say he's in incompetant but that's not nice

rofl

----------


## Aratus

from the sounds of things, Dr.  RAND is holdin' his own.
Anti Federalist just had to ask.  its early yet. dern tootin!
we all are seeing positions solidify as FOX jumps Trump.

----------


## David Sadler

This could go either way for Trump.  It was a clear ambush by Fox.  They got him flustered early but he's recovered.  I think a lot of people across the country are going to be upset over how obvious the Fox ambush of Trump and Paul (the two anti-status quo candidates) went down.  The polls over the next couple of days will be interesting.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This country is filled with idiots.


Of course it is.

But we're supposed to have enough people to get an article 5 convention off the ground.

----------


## timosman

Cyber!

----------


## AuH20

> So, not the grand slam home run that was needed...yeah, that's about right.


Very hard to do considering that he's far behind. He was forced to be aggressive and some of it backfired. But then he did shut down Christie when Christie made a beeline at him over bulk collection.

----------


## euphemia

Looks like Trump has bought more votes.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## kbs021

Rand was the most intense I have ever seen. The last hour they have tried to ignore him.. So glad Rand attacked. Rand brought it and brought it well.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Rand needs to find a way to mention:
> 
> - His long fillibuster (public loved this and he needs to remind them of it)
> - His tax plan
> - His poll numbers vs Hillary and how he can win where others can't


THIS!!!!!!.... I don't care if he has to stop the show, and talk.. he NEEDS TO DO IT!

----------


## staerker

> No time?


Only asked 3 questions. Has aggressively interjected into others' questions earlier on, making it somewhat even.

----------


## Southron

Rand has done fine so far. The nomination can't be won tonight anyway. He had the best clip of the night at least.

----------


## juleswin

> So, not the grand slam home run that was needed...yeah, that's about right.


I would take whatever this particular poster tells you about Rand with a barrow load of salt. I would wait for a more neutral member to confirm it before I go with it.

----------


## timosman

> This country is filled with idiots.


You can't say that out loud now that the insane have taken over the asylum ;-)

----------


## jkob

hard being a dove

----------


## AuH20

Rand is his  best when talking economics and fiscal policy. They are avoiding him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ben Carson = "We need to spend moar on the MIC".

----------


## opal

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sky news feed quit.. supposedly Fox pulled it for copyrights

----------


## adam220891

Rand has done well and the crowd has responded favorably to his comments. However, he has not gotten much time.

----------


## MrGoose

SKY STREAM GOT COPYRIGHTED BY FOX! HALP!

----------


## AuH20

Walker is bat$#@! crazy.

----------


## David Sadler

Walker wants war in Ukraine.

----------


## Jamesiv1

damn. the skynewslive link just went down.

Anybody got a good live stream?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would take whatever this particular poster tells you about Rand with a barrow load of salt. I would wait for a more neutral member to confirm it before I go with it.


So, what say you?

----------


## EBounding

Walker is funny guy

----------


## thoughtomator

Fox News just nuked the Sky feed with a copyright claim. What bastards.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> So, what say you?


You didn't ask me, but I'm not as excited about Rand's performance as the majority here tonight. And I'm no Trump supporter.

----------


## devil21

Rand:  "You can't project power from bankruptcy court!"

----------


## timosman

$#@!, nice job FNC -

----------


## CPUd

Rand sounded like his father there, in that response.

----------


## rg17

Oh great christie again.

----------


## David Sadler

Rand good answer on aid to Israel.  Don't lend money we don't have.

----------


## Xenliad

Rand vs whale round 2

----------


## fr33

Rand gave a good answer on this.

----------


## economics102

> But then he did shut down Christie when Christie made a beeline at him over bulk collection.


Let's not forget, it was Fox News who set Christie up with that question, which was specifically about Paul.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## Liberty74

> Rand has done fine so far. The nomination can't be won tonight anyway. He had the best clip of the night at least.


About 20 more debates to go...this is more of a feel it out debate IMO but no make or breaks for anyone really. Although Trump looks dumber and dumber every time he opens his mouth. The emptiness will get old and his sheep will move on...

----------


## aravoth

> "You do not project power from bankruptcy court." - Rand Paul


Best one all night as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## RonPaulMall

> Rand sounded like his father there, in that response.


Too much like his father, in my view. Is it so hard to say, "American Taxpayer money should be spent on Americans?" Nativism is the best shield against attacks like this, and the Paul family continually fails to employ it. With Ron I kind of get why he didn't, but what the heck is Rand's excuse.

----------


## freejack

A bit late but this is still streaming for me:

http://www.hulkusc.com/watch-fox-news-live-streaming/

----------


## robertwerden

When Rand was going at it with Trump, I was waiting for him to say "You know what Mr. Trump, you won't pledge to stay in the Republican party, Your Fired!!"

----------


## limequat

almost feel bad for cruz.   He doesn't realize that he's not needed any more.

----------


## Patrick Henry

I thing Rand did fine tonight, especially since every question to him was meant to make him look bad. He was the ONLY one with any substance whatsoever.

----------


## liveandletlive

Rand is sounding intelligent. He is channeling his father but wording his responses in a way that appeases mainstream conservatives.

----------


## Jackie Moon

The Rand vs Christie exchange from earlier

----------


## juleswin

> So, what say you?


Not watching it either, but I know where people stand around here. Trusting whatever he says about Rand would make as much sense for you to take as gospel anything I have to say about Christie, a man who I hate even more than Trump.

Just wait for confirmation from more neutral posters.

----------


## limequat

Ok, rubio, that was  a good line:  God blessed us with many good candidates.  The democrats can't find one.

----------


## Aratus

less than 5 minutes to go?

----------


## Liberty74

> and the like rats fleeing a sinking ship, his supporters will soon leave his bandwagon.


Like they fled Perry, then Bachmann, then Cain, then Gingrich (although he made a little comeback), etc.

----------


## rg17

Megyn Kelly should quit Fox and become a pornstar.

----------


## V3n

Never noticed Rubio was a Vulcan before, you see those ears?

----------


## Sola_Fide

Nice answer from Carson on race.

----------


## timosman

> Ok, rubio, that was  a good line:  God blessed us with many good candidates.  The democrats can't find one.


Really ?

----------


## Badger Paul

I got cutoff on the debate too. Going off what I've heard on these threads (Cruz being silenced, Carson a non-factor, Walker sounding stupid on a foreign policy question)  then Rand did fine. He didn't hurt himself with anything he said and others who are his competitors for certain blocs of votes did.  But Trump isn't a sideshow anymore. He's got to be taken seriously and dealt with in that matter. Rand isn't going to lead in the polls after this debate certainly he can keep himself in the top half of the field.

I also think at some point, the debate stage had to be whittled down to five or six serious candidates, not glory hounds looking for a book deal or talk radio gig. Even 10 is way too many. You can't have a good, quality debate with that many people, it's impossible.

----------


## MarcusI

Agreed, the answer on Israel Aid was his best in the 2nd hour. Still, I liked him in the 1st half hour even more. But, obviously, different ppl like different attitudes - whom do I tell that.

----------


## rich34

> He's a little desperate sounding. He needs be more willing to accuse someone of violating rights and less about "our party" and "obama hugs".


He's got to be don't he??  I mean hell he's got the least amount of questions of any candidate on stage!  I mean even Ben flipping Carson has got more direct questions asked and if it wasn't for Rand speaking out on a couple situations and fox news trying to start fights between he and other candidates he might not be last in airtime but it would still be close...  This debate is nothing more than fox news trying to rig the desired results.  Rand gets no questions on taxes, the economy, healthcare, while only getting questions designed to make him look bad, but to Rand's credit the man has done as good as anyone could do with the hand the hand"fair and balanced" folks at fox news has dealt him.  This debate is as bad as any of the debates Ron was in or perhaps worse considering Rand is a higher profile candidate!  We need to voice out our opinions in an intelligent matter to fox news immediately!  This is bull$#@!.  If this doesn't convince those "on the fence" about Rand then nothing will.   All you people should be fired up as I am fuming!!

----------


## fr33

Carson is a likeable person. He doesn't throw red republican meat.

----------


## economics102

> Man if rand took the platform of his father and presented it like trump he'd be killing it. The wishy washy political speak is just blending him into the background.


Couldn't agree more. I wish Peter Schiff could somehow switch places with Rand. Schiff could beat Trump at his own game.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

come on rand, nail this closing!

----------


## EBounding

No God question for T-rump?

----------


## limequat

Good wrap up , Rand.  Balanced budget, protect ur rights, differint kind of republican.

----------


## Kotin

Great close by Rand

----------


## TomtheTinker

Rand would do well if they let him take part in the fight.

----------


## David Sadler

Rubio just said he wants to make this the New American Century as in PNAC.

----------


## fr33

I like that Rand pointed out his polling against Hillary.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nice closing by Rand, with only 30 seconds to do it.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Megyn Kelly should quit Fox and become a pornstar.


lol  I would buy that video

----------


## devil21

Rubio with a shout-out to PNAC.

http://www.oldamericancentury.org/pnac.htm

----------


## charrob

Faux News is awful...

----------


## brandon

So rand is different because he went to places that have black people? Kinda weak... I think I just might like Carson the most after this debate.

----------


## David Sadler

Cruz is going to move the US embassy in Israel to Jerusalem.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Rubio just said he wants to make this the New American Century as in PNAC.


I just mentioned that in the liberty locals msg group on fb lol

----------


## Anti Federalist

Carson closing quips.

----------


## RPfan1992

I like how Rand's closing statement mentioned how he's different from other Republicans.

----------


## Xenliad

Rand did way better than I was expecting. Rubio sounds so... cheesy.

----------


## limequat

Did Cruz just say he'd instruct the DOJ to persecute religous liberty?

----------


## TomtheTinker

I like the way Carson communicates.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## Anti Federalist

So, The Donald is going to get to go last?

----------


## AuH20

> I tried to shed an internal tear but nothing came up when he spoke BUT Rubio has the look to be President.


The people are a sucker for his phony shtick.

----------


## juleswin

Not being able to watch the debate is driving me crazy

----------


## Jackie Moon

Great finish by Rand, was able to bring up his points on the questions that he was skipped over for.

----------


## economics102

> Rand could have used up his time and then some.  You are trying to win the Republican nomination, probably not the best time to bring up going to Ferguson.
> 
> Mediocre close.


The GOP base may not give a damn about Ferguson but they care about winning. His talk about minority outreach was used as a set-up for his point about beating Hillary in five states. It was smart, it made sense.

----------


## Jamesiv1

ha ha  Jeb flubbed his close

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Rand could have used up his time and then some.  You are trying to win the Republican nomination, probably not the best time to bring up going to Ferguson.
> 
> Mediocre close.


He painted it too heavily.  He should have mixed it around by kind and demographic.  He laid it on too thick.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Trump doesn't say anything.

----------


## rg17

Tump is done.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Dummy Trump, most Japanese cars sold in America are made in America.

----------


## David Sadler

Rand, Trump, Carson did good.

----------


## kahless

Trump killed it closing.  Those are issues people care about.  It is the economy stupid.

----------


## Liberty74

> Carson has been steady and consistent.


Nice guy but he bores me. Maybe general surgeon in Rand's cabinet?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Has the Trump train been derailed?

----------


## economics102

Weak, weak closer by Trump.

----------


## timosman

> Faux News is awful...


There were probably less than 1000 people watching this. Big deal. Some overzealous person at FOX needed to prove his/her worth and submitted a  DMCA takedown to Youtube.

----------


## Liberty74

> Dummy Trump, most Japanese cars sold in America are made in America.


True cause I work for Honda.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Trump: "We have to strengthen our military." SMGDMFH ...

----------


## fr33

> Dummy Trump, most Japanese cars sold in America are made in America.


*assembled in America

----------


## timosman

Are we happy ?

----------


## kahless

> The GOP base may not give a damn about Ferguson but they care about winning. His talk about minority outreach was used as a set-up for his point about beating Hillary in five states. It was smart, it made sense.


I agree. I just thought it was weak as a closing.

----------


## Sola_Fide

For the little time that Rand had, he did well.

----------


## devil21

Very surprised Fox resisted asking the Benton question.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not being able to watch the debate is driving me crazy


C'mon man...honestly, what do you think you were going to miss?

Here, I'll sum up the gist of most of it:

1 - Humble upbringings!

2 - Obama sux!

3 - Moar military!

4 - Jesus!

----------


## squirl22

huckabee was funny at the end..carson is a nice person....rand did good

----------


## AuH20

> Has the Trump train been derailed?


No. He may have gained sympathy after the attempted assassination by Megyn Kelly. Trump survived and they threw the kitchen sink at him. Bush and Rubio probably gained tonight.

----------


## Havax

Rand closed well. The field needs to trim fast. Anyone have any idea when we will gl from 17 to like 7? Rand does well when he has more time to talk.

----------


## phill4paul

All in all I was pleasantly impressed. Good job Rand. That jab at Trump out of the gate was news worthy.

----------


## Liberty74

> Trump doesn't say anything.


HA HA I've been saying that all night...

----------


## adam220891

Jeb is so canned.

Christie sucks.

Trump is a one trick phony.

Rand is the best.

----------


## limequat

> Are we happy ?


Live to fight another day.

----------


## Liberty74

> Rand closed well. The field needs to trim fast. Anyone have any idea when we will go from 17 to like 7? Rand does well when he has more time to talk.


Not for a long time...maybe after Iowa or NH

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Very surprised Fox resisted asking the Benton question.


I believe o'reilly brought it up pre-debate. the factor

----------


## Spikender

> Rand closed well. The field needs to trim fast. Anyone have any idea when we will gl from 17 to like 7? Rand does well when he has more time to talk.


Agreed. My coworkers and I were just talking about how we wanted to hear longer talks from the candidates. The last two hours zoomed by because of how rapid fire it was.

----------


## squirl22

> Are we happy ?


rand did very good considering they tried to ignore him,,,,they must be really upset over at the cruz sites

----------


## TomtheTinker

Rand would be great in a one on one debate. I really think debating is his strongest asset..it's all a matter of getting his number high enough to where he can't be ignored***

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *assembled in America


The two best selling cars in the US, the Honda Accord and Toyota Camry, are manufactured *and* assembled in the US.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Very surprised Fox resisted asking the Benton question.


yeah, me too

----------


## Liberty74

FoxNews just played two clips of Rand attacking Christie i.e. hug and Trump i.e. single payer.

Maybe his plan worked? Free news!

----------


## willwash

Good close by Huckleberry

----------


## CPUd

Trump told Rand he's having a hard time hearing him tonight, and they are replaying that.  They are really focusing more on Rand and Christie right now.

----------


## EBounding

Cruz got screwed, but he didn't exactly make the best of his time either.

----------


## Legend1104

> Brit Hume saying Christie won that exchange. In his dreams. In fact how distasteful was it using 9/11 victims to boost up his own image.


well it was exactly like the paul/gulliani dust up. Paul won and was very right, gulliani lost and tried to use dead 9/11 bodies to win and fox said that gulliani won anyway.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> True cause I work for Honda.


My 2002 RSX Type S was actually made in Japan.

----------


## CPUd

>

----------


## limequat

It worries me that Rand and Fox are both gunning for Trump.

----------


## devil21

> God damn Fox hates Trump


That's what they want you to think.  This is Fox News we're talking about here.  They've been instrumental in giving the Presidency to Obama and pushing globalist agenda views.  Never forget that Fox News is owned and ran by Democrats, Rupert Murdoch and Roger Ailes and a Saudi prince, Alwaleed bin Talal.  Don't think for a second that Fox won't work hard to give Clinton the WH, including playing into the Trump (Clinton) goal to turn the primary into a circus.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Trump is going to plummet starting now.

----------


## Liberty74

>

----------


## Liberty74

> Krauthammer hates Trump and Rand.


Someone needs to get Charles some oxygen. How could anyone think Christie got the dig on Rand? Oh yeah if you are an establishment warmonger neocon...

----------


## nyrgoal99

> "Frank Luntz focus group just torpedoed trump... Made him look like he lost a lot of support but who knows lol"
> 
> Either one of two things is going to happen: 1). Fox viewers buy the network's anti-Trump spin or 2). Or the viewers completely revolt and basically say Hume and Luntz and Company are full of sh*T and aren't buying it because they've gone so overboard.  We'll see when the next batch of polls come out.
> 
> If I'm Trump, I go after Fox and say the debate was rigged.


Calling out the debate format/questions would really be doubling down. Wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## devil21

> I'm watching a clip from the introductions.  Trump's squinty eyes and pouty mouth remind me of Walter, the Jeff Dunham puppet.


The siamese twins Carson separated?  There's a meme here somewhere.

----------


## AuH20

> Why do you keep trying to make it seem like Trump is anti establishment?


Koch Bros hate him. Wall Street hates him. CoC hates him. Bush hates him. FNC hates him. He has all the right enemies.

----------


## squirl22

I didn't think cruz talked at all...wow...good thing rand spoke out of turn...they tried to shut him up...how could they say christie won the exchange with rand...weird...i thought the opposite

----------


## rich34

> It worries me that Rand and Fox are both gunning for Trump.


Does it worry you that Rand got asked ONE question in the first hour and 20 minutes?  What about Rand getting lumped in with Trump as being the only two candidates that got hurt in this debate according to there post debate coverage?   These two issues is what you ought to be worried about and if this happened to Ron this forum would be on fire!!   

Oh and according to Kruthammer just now Christie was one of the winners in this debate due to him getting the best of Rand Paul!  This is BS and totally scripted by fox news they new that exchange was planned just as their postive debate biased coverage!!

----------


## DisneyFan

Trump and Rand could have knocked it out of the park tonight and Faux still would have said they did a bad job. 

They don't like the fact that Trump is beating their boy Jeb. Jeb is supposed to be the chosen one and Donald is messing with the narrative.

And it doesn't matter what Rand does from this point on. The establishment will never forgive him for his comments and actions on the NSA, War, etc. He must be destroyed to set an example.

----------


## adam220891

> Doopey, I mean sourkraut, I mean Krauthammer on Fox just said that Christie moves up because he bested Rand Paul in that exchange. All I need to know.


You disagree, right? 

I do not see how anyone can interpret the exchange as a positive for Christie.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> The Luntz focus group are ALL plants.


True.

----------


## AuH20

Brett Baier admits that they loaded up on Trump. LOL

----------


## BSU kid

Fox basically controls the election, they are manipulating everyone to be anti-Paul and anti-liberty.

For a former attorney, Chris Christie sure seems to know nothing about the Constitution.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Trump is going to plummet starting now.


Don't underestimate the stupidity of the American public.

----------


## Badger Paul

It's amazing that Luntz says he's finished with politics and then comes back and does his stick for Fox. As he himself says, he has no life but this. Par for the course then, because if it wasn't for politics he'd be selling soap.

----------


## cindy25

> Trump is going to plummet starting now.


and this would be good thing?  Trump support would go to Cruz, maybe to Christie or Carly

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Someone needs to get Charles some oxygen. How could anyone think Christie got the dig on Rand? Oh yeah if you are an establishment warmonger neocon...


Yeah... providing thought for the masses while hiding behind the veil of pseudo-objectivity.  Who could've ever expected that on Fox "News"?

----------


## dannno

> Luntz focus group: support for Trump strongly diminished.


It's a sad day when you're rooting for Trump to go up in the polls again just to make Frank Luntz look like an idiot.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't believe it.  Trump was not great but did nothing that bad.


He showed himself for an empty windbag who knows nothing about policy, but everything about redirecting attention.

----------


## twomp

In these early debates, the less time Rand Paul gets, the more hardened his supporters become. The rEVOLution becomes more united when we see these things happen.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Koch Bros hate him. Wall Street hates him. CoC hates him. Bush hates him. FNC hates him. He has all the right enemies.


He also has none of the right positions.

Hillary Clinton has the same enemies.

----------


## adam220891

Bring up Rand for a second and that tool bag Wallace ignores.

----------


## DFF

> krauthammer calls this the "Collapse of Trump".
> Whatever.


He didn't collapse, and did quite well for someone who's a businessman first and a politician third. 
I thought Rand did a good job also, as well as a few of the other candidates.
It's really difficult to say just who won this debate, all candidates had their moments.

----------


## squirl22

Kelly just tried to say something good about rand and wallace talked over her

----------


## eleganz

> and this would be good thing?  Trump support would go to Cruz, maybe to Christie or Carly


What are you basing that assumption from?

If Trump crashed, the polls would likely go back to pre-Trump poll spike combined with the results of tonight.

How the hell would Christie get Trumps supporters?  Totally not even in each others' venn diagrams.

----------


## AuH20

> He also has none of the right positions.
> 
> Hillary Clinton has the same enemies.


Wall Street loves Hillary. And many republican donors would take Hillary over some of our guys.

----------


## cindy25

> Why do you keep trying to make it seem like Trump is anti establishment?


he is anti-establishment.  not a libertarian, but he is surely not the choice of the GOP establishment.  the establishment wants Walker-Rubio ticket.  or Kasich Rubio.

----------


## limequat

> Does it worry you that Rand got asked ONE question in the first hour and 20 minutes?  What about Rand getting lumped in with Trump as being the only two candidates that got hurt in this debate according to there post debate coverage?   These two issues is what you ought to be worried about and if this happened to Ron this forum would be on fire!!   
> 
> Oh and according to Kruthammer just now Christie was one of the winners in this debate due to him getting the best of Rand Paul!  This is BS and totally scripted by fox news they new that exchange was planned just as their postive debate biased coverage!!


No because I expected it.  Rand did good jumping in.

----------


## fr33

These $#@! for brains people employed by Fox News are the most dishonest people you'll ever see.

----------


## libertyplz

Megyn got in that Rand was fiery and she seemed to be coming from the angle that she thought Rand did well and Wallace just completely ignored it and brought up Bush

----------


## CPUd

The postmortem is surprisingly Jeb-free so far.  They just said he looked pale.

----------


## Badger Paul

As much of a court jester as Trump is, rooting for him just to stick to those arseholes at Fox is fun. What does it say about having the right enemies? My lord they'd support Hilary over him.

----------


## BSU kid

I am not hating on Rand, but if Ron was on that stage he would have schooled these neocon candidates.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> I will believe it when I see it. The man has an emotional bond with his supporters. Its not what he says but how he says it that counts for them. He could answer all the question they ask him with nursery rhymes and he would still be leading after the debates.
> 
> So yes, I will believe when it happens, my money is on his lead increasing come tomorrow.


This would be a good youtube satire series.  Rhyming Trump

----------


## DFF

> I am not hating on Rand, but if Ron was on that stage he would have schooled these neocon candidates.


He would have indeed, Rand is NO Ron.

----------


## Legend1104

By the way Walker is going to sink like a stone. He was soooo boring.

----------


## euphemia

> They were definitely planned to be that way.  Concise soundbites that are not drawn out with rambling and rushing to get as many words in.


I'm kind of glad about that because Rand often gets bogged down in details.  He could have spoken a little more slowly.  In my experience, if there is a time limit, then responses have to be practiced with a stopwatch.  He should be able to deliver one minute or two minutes without trying to read it off the ceiling, as is his habit.  This looks smirky.  Rubio looked directly at the questioner and gave the answer.  Mike Huckabee addressed the audience.  Walker was very relaxed and ticked off the bullet points.

----------


## Sola_Fide

"Rand was a little fiery ton......UH AHH How about Bush?  He was the supposed frontrunner blah blah blah. ..."

----------


## KingNothing

> krauthammer calls this the "Collapse of Trump".
> Whatever.


There's literally no reason to think that.  He did what he always does.  And there were two people who looked awful tonight - Walker and Jeb.  Everyone else performed as expected, and will be stuck in the muck behind Trump.

Trump is the guy for now, until some scandal brings him down.  Until that happens, these debates are going to resemble something you'd see on a VH1 reality show than in a traditional political competition.

----------


## Brett85

> wow...good thing rand spoke out of turn...they tried to shut him up...how could they say christie won the exchange with rand...weird...i thought the opposite


Because they agree with Christie on the issue of the NSA surveillance program.

----------


## BSU kid

Walker might as well just bow out of the race and endorse Ben Carson, every time Carson talked, Walker was smiling and nodding his head. It was actually pretty creepy.

----------


## kahless

> The postmortem is surprisingly Jeb-free so far.  They just said he looked pale.


Notice how quickly the subject was changed after Wallace said that.  One must not say anything negative Jeb.

----------


## Brett85

> "Rand was a little fiery ton......UH AHH How about Bush?  He was the supposed frontrunner blah blah blah. ..."


Ha ha, yeah.  They mentioned Rand for 5 seconds and immediately the subject was changed to Bush.

----------


## Liberty74

> Krauthammer and Hume think that Christie won the exchange with Rand. Drudge readers think differently if you look at the comments on the linked theblaze article
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...get-a-warrant/


That's because those two twits are establishment asses while the real voters remember that HUG that helped Obama win.

----------


## Badger Paul

_In these early debates, the less time Rand Paul gets, the more hardened his supporters become. The rEVOLution becomes more united when we see these things happen_

Indeed, we can't help it. It's not so much the less time, that's not surprising. It's the nonsensical spin, as if you watched two hours of the debate and Fox's flunkies try to tell you what you saw wasn't real and they'll happily tell you what happened according to their point of view. Yup, you're sure fair and balanced.

----------


## AuH20

> As much of a court jester as Trump is, rooting for him just to stick to those arseholes at Fox is fun. What does it say about having the right enemies? My lord they'd support Hilary over him.


Yup. Some people have no clue what's going on. You learn very quickly who to support by the attackers.

----------


## V3n

Huckabee is a rerun we changed the channel on 8 years ago.

----------


## AuH20

They want to hang Megyn Kelly per the comments! I knew the ascendancy of Trump would draw out the true face of Faux!

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/...xism-question/

----------


## adam220891

Jeb and Walker were very forgettable. Huckabee is not electable. Yet, hardly any mention of Rand in the post-debate coverage.

----------


## Liberty74

> Walker might as well just bow out of the race and endorse Ben Carson, every time Carson talked, Walker was smiling and nodding his head. It was actually pretty creepy.


That's because one believes in killing a mother and the other one said something really stupid about gay people a while back...

----------


## RPfan1992

Luntz' analysis group probably isn't randomly sampled so its opinion is meaningless.

----------


## KingNothing

> He would have indeed, Rand is NO Ron.


Rand had less than 5 minutes to speak, and he got into a heated argument with Christie over the Bill of Rights and immediately jumped into the fire by calling out Trump.

What more could he have possibly done?  He was better in this debate than Ron ever was during his GOP runs.  You have to recognize that we watched reality television, not a debate.  It was a joke.  It was a mess.  There can be no winners when the game is played under that circus tent.

----------


## DFF

> Huckabee is a rerun we changed the channel on 8 years ago.


Agreed. The only difference between the Huckster today and in 2008 is he's little grayer. Otherwise he's exactly the same.

----------


## euphemia

I'm not a huge Huckabee fan, but he did a very good job at distilling issues and putting a fine point on it.  His analysis of the Iran deal was really well presented.  People will remember, "We couldn't even get four hostages out.  We. got. nothing."

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> As much of a court jester as Trump is, rooting for him just to stick to those arseholes at Fox is fun. What does it say about having the right enemies? My lord they'd support Hilary over him.


US media is owned by moderate neocons. Fox owner hosted fund raiser for swc Hillary.

*Murdoch to host fundraiser for Hillary Clinton - FT.com*

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/61faabde-d...0779e2340.html Financial Times

 Rupert Murdoch, the conservative media mogul whose New York Post tabloid savaged Hillary Clinton's initial aspirations to become a US ...





*Murdoch's Daughter Hosts Obama Fund-Raiser* 

thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/.../murdochs-daughter-hosts-obama...Caucus

Apr 1, 2008 - Elisabeth Murdoch is hosting an April 28 event at her home in Notting Hill. ... at her London home a fund-raiser for Senator Barack Obama.

----------


## Legend1104

Fox seems to like Cruz's performance. I am not bashing him I just didn't really think he was questioned much or did much with his questions. I could be wrong.

----------


## adam220891

This focus group is a joke.

----------


## devil21

Same old Luntz and his fake focus group bull$#@!.  No Rand supporters allowed.

----------


## staerker

> They want to hang Megyn Kelly per the comments! I knew the ascendancy of Trump would draw out the true face of Faux!
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/...xism-question/


She read Trump's sexually deviant tweets to the audience. How exactly was that unfair in any way?

----------


## adam220891

Cruz didn't speak at all - how can get change a voter's mind????

----------


## KingNothing

> They want to hang Megyn Kelly per the comments! I knew the ascendancy of Trump would draw out the true face of Faux!
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/...xism-question/


I thought her questions were amazing.  She asked tough questions, but did so in a way that would allow the candidates to basically uncontestedly respond to them.

----------


## Liberty74

Rand has banners at top of Drudge asking for $20.16 donations.

Smart

----------


## CPUd

> Luntz' analysis group probably isn't randomly sampled so its opinion is meaningless.


LOL they apparently went in there Trump supporters and left Huck and Cruz supporters.

----------


## fr33

LOL Frank's group is so fickle. I'm also not buying this "Trump lost" meme. He acted like he always does. I wouldn't be surprised if his numbers are unscathed by this debate.

----------


## NancyNYC

> That chart is SO MISLEADING. You can't compare $$$ you have to compare spending per GDP per country to compare apples to apples and our spending is not that off which is around 5%.


True.
Plus, for what it's worth and to _really_ confuse the situation, it should be remembered that the defense budgets for some of the countries in the list include significant subsidies from the U.S.  It's not stated if that has been figured into the total defense budget for the U.S.  My guess is it probably hasn't been.

----------


## devil21

Notice how Huckabee's sign appeared after Luntz group said Huck did great?

Mind control programming right in your face.

----------


## DFF

> What more could he have possibly done? He was better in this debate than Ron ever was during his GOP runs.


No way. 

Rand's better than the majority of candidates, and is a better speaker than his father ever was, but he's more of a statist, isn't as sharp and feisty as the old man.

Rand's a Ron Paul light.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Cruz didn't speak at all - how can get change a voter's mind????


Through prayer to g-d.. at the next pro Israeli occupation rally.
He is mentally subdued.

----------


## fr33

> Cruz didn't speak at all - how can get change a voter's mind????


It's retarded! I mean he did give 1 good answer about the budget.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> They want to hang Megyn Kelly per the comments! I knew the ascendancy of Trump would draw out the true face of Faux!
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/...xism-question/


Not sure why. She and her crew were equally antagonistic against all candidates on the stage so I think no blame should be laid. Rand did quite well on the spot w/ Christie in a large part. If you don't rally behind Rand at this point, then maybe next time to get your stuff moving.

----------


## kahless

> Rand has banners at top of Drudge asking for $20.16 donations.
> 
> Smart


I hope so. Last time I ran an Ad on a busy website I spent $400 in a matter of a few hours.

----------


## BSU kid

I would rather have MSNBC host a debate, it would still be a sham, but at least we wouldn't have to deal with all this neocon propaganda.

----------


## AuH20

> She read Trump's sexually deviant tweets to the audience. How exactly was that unfair in any way?


Trump has gone on the record stating that women are the stronger sex. It was a complete hit piece, extracting tweets and comments out of context from past confrontations.

----------


## euphemia

Does Fiorina replace someone on this stage next time around?  I say yes, and I think it's Kasich.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Fox seems to like Cruz's performance. "_

Is that because he hardly got to talk?

----------


## devil21

> Trump has gone on the record stating that women are the stronger sex. It was a complete hit piece, extracting tweets and comments out of context from past confrontations.


Does your back hurt yet?  Carryin' all that water for Trump tonight has gotta be hard work.

----------


## CPUd

> Does Fiorina replace someone on this stage next time around?  I say yes, and I think it's Kasich.


Christie or Ted Cruz

----------


## adam220891

> Does Fiorina replace someone on this stage next time around?  I say yes, and I think it's Kasich.


I am totally unimpressed by her. Her credentials are extremely weak and her debate comments lacked intensity, in my opinion.

----------


## dannno

Megyn just tried to slip Rand into the convo and the other two dbags shot it down.

----------


## fr33

> Does Fiorina replace someone on this stage next time around?  I say yes, and I think it's Kasich.


If we are going off debate performance, then she should replace Walker.

----------


## DFF

> Trump has gone on the record stating that women are the stronger sex. It was a complete hit piece, extracting tweets and comments from past confrontations.


Everything Fox did from the very first question about running as an independent to the post-debate fake Luntz focus group was designed to smear Trump.

----------


## jj-

> Why do you keep trying to make it seem like Trump is anti establishment?


Is that a serious question? He with Carson are the only non politicians on that stage.

----------


## AuH20

> Does your back hurt yet?  Carryin' all that water for Trump tonight has gotta be hard work.


When they blatantly go after someone like they did Ron, I'm going to voice my concerns. This was a festival for the neocon candidates to promote their agenda.

----------


## adam220891

Fox is a $#@!ing joke. Rand did bad? The fix is in.

----------


## MrGoose

Is there a tube of the rand vs trump exchange? I didn't see it.

----------


## Beorn

tube up yet?

----------


## devil21

LMAO@this Stirewalt guy.  "Do you know how stupid political commentators are?  It's how I get by."

I haven't laughed out loud at a comment on Fox in a long time. 

Fox sure isn't hiding the anti-Rand bias tonight.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

Oh, fox done bashing Trump for the moment and moved onto rand now...

Oh, and as always, $#@! you Frank. That focus group, holy $#@!...

----------


## DFF

> Fox is a $#@!ing joke. Rand did bad? The fix is in.


This is Faux News we're talking about dude...just par for the course for these globalist agenda pushing scumbags.

----------


## jct74

Hannity interviewing a bunch of candidates coming up after Megyn Kelly, no Rand though

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Is that a serious question? He with Carson are the only non politicians on that stage.


Being a non-politician does not exempt one from being anti establishment.  It's about the views that you hold...and Trump is as fickle as they come.

----------


## AuH20

Does Fox in their infinite wisdom realize that they will push Trump to 3rd party with this garbage?

----------


## David Sadler

Megan Kelly just said, "Trump can't keep going after everybody who attacks him."

She was speaking of her first exchange with Trump.

----------


## BSU kid

Breaking News - Focus group filled with paid actors endorses a man who barely spoke (Cruz) and good 'ol down to earth, Mike Huckabee.

----------


## staerker

> Is that a serious question? He with Carson are the only non politicians on that stage.


He is the only one on the stage who openly bragged about bribing politicians. _On stage._

----------


## AuH20

Trump and Rand the big losers, according to FNC. Shocking. Rand wasn't great but he didn't falter. It was a satisfactory performance. He just needs to bottle up those last 2 answers and take them to the next debate, despite his closing statement being abit forced.

----------


## BSU kid

> Does Fox in their infinite wisdom realize that they will push Trump to 3rd party with this garbage?


They want trump to run 3rd party, it means that they can spend 4 years bashing Hillary Clinton and brainwashing people to bow to their neocon agenda.

----------


## DFF

> Breaking News - Focus group filled with paid actors endorses a man who barely spoke (Cruz) and good 'ol down to earth, Mike Huckabee.


Not _focus_ group, _plant_ group.

----------


## AuH20

Bush/Fiorina '16. Ailes must have gotten the memo from the CFR.

----------


## devil21

> Not _focus_ group, _plant_ group.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

top comments and likes are a very good sign

----------


## DFF

>

----------


## Philhelm

The debate needed more Stannis Baratheon:

Pledge to other candidates:  "The White House is mine, by right.  All those who oppose me are my foe."

Electability:  "I will not be a page in someone else's history book."

Iran:  "They will bend the knee or be destroyed."

3:00 a.m. telephone call:  "I held Storm's End for a year while Mace Tyrell banqueted.  I smashed Victarion's fleet when Balon Greyjoy rebelled against my brother.  I crushed Mance Rayder at the Wall, though he had twenty times my number.  Tell me, bastard, what battles have the other Republican candidates won that I should fear them?"

Other candidates' improper use of the word "less" (including Rand, unfortunately):  "Fewer."

Abortion:  "What is the life of one bastard boy to an entire kingdom?"

Whether God talked to him:  "No."

----------


## Traditionalist

> They want trump to run 3rd party, it means that they can spend 4 years bashing Hillary Clinton and brainwashing people to bow to their neocon agenda.


Was going to say this as well. Fox's ratings have been up higher than ever with democrats in the White House.

----------


## devil21

Feel free to sign up for Luntz list.  Just go undercover, tell them what they want to hear to get on a focus group and then unload on em on camera 

http://www.luntz global.com/Participate/   (broken link)

----------


## Philhelm

> He is the only one on the stage who openly bragged about bribing politicians. _On stage._


Would that make him a conspiracy theorist?

----------


## cindy25

> Wow, I'm shocked.  Israel-firsters like Krauthammer try to frame Rand as doing poorly.


I'm shocked Rand stood up and said he would cut Israeli aid.  welcome back Rand

----------


## cindy25

he is still not satisfied

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo  2m2 minutes ago
Trump denounced the Iraq war & George W. Bush: he was more anti-interventionist than Rand Paul. Pathetic.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

The Kelly's Files Facebook is full of Anti-Megyn comments lambasting the anti-trump bias tonight.

Someone else in here said I wouldn't be surprised if he is unscathed by this debate. I agree.

The questions to Trump were loaded.

----------


## fr33

> he is still not satisfied
> 
> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo  2m2 minutes ago
> Trump denounced the Iraq war & George W. Bush: he was more anti-interventionist than Rand Paul. Pathetic.


It's a shame Rand didn't get a chance to say he also didn't support the Iraq war when Trump said he was the only one that didn't. Maybe he should have spoke up (out of turn) like he did on other topics. But yeah, Rand did not support the Iraq war.

----------


## AuH20

> The Kelly's Files Facebook is full of Anti-Megyn comments lambasting the anti-trump bias tonight.
> 
> Someone else in here said I wouldn't be surprised if he is unscathed by this debate. I agree.
> 
> The questions to Trump were loaded.


Correct. Fox is done as a brand since we know where their true loyalties lie. We saw it with Ron firsthand.

----------


## AuH20

The Kelly File Facebook is pure chaos. So freaking awesome. Break the stranglehold of Fox!!!

----------


## jj-

> It's a shame Rand didn't get a chance to say he also didn't support the Iraq war when Trump said he was the only one that didn't. Maybe he should have spoke up (out of turn) like he did on other topics. But yeah, Rand did not support the Iraq war.


I think Rand would've had a hard time producing documentation, so he wouldn't emphasize it very strongly. Trump mentioned a 2004 news article.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> It's a shame Rand didn't get a chance to say he also didn't support the Iraq war when Trump said he was the only one that didn't. Maybe he should have spoke up (out of turn) like he did on other topics. But yeah, Rand did not support the Iraq war.


Yeah, they didn't let him speak on that.  

And it may have been tougher to interrupt out of turn on that... rebutting what someone else said vs. jumping in to say "me too".

----------


## Brett85

> Man if rand took the platform of his father and presented it like trump he'd be killing it. The wishy washy political speak is just blending him into the background.


I'm not really sure what debate you were watching.

----------


## CPUd

Trump on Hannity now.

----------


## nikcers

Rand should of cited Christie abusing his power with the fort lee lane closure as an example of why its necessary to have warrants because absolute power corrupts absolutely.

----------


## libertyplz

> he is still not satisfied
> 
> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo  2m2 minutes ago
> Trump denounced the Iraq war & George W. Bush: he was more anti-interventionist than Rand Paul. Pathetic.


I don't get this, Rand didn't really have a chance to denounce the Iraq war. Rand was clearly shaking his head when Trump said that he was the only one that was against the Iraq war, looked like Rand wanted to chime in but he didn't get the chance

----------


## thoughtomator

> Everything Fox did from the very first question about running as an independent to the post-debate fake Luntz focus group was designed to smear Trump.


It was so over-the-top I have to wonder if the point of the setup was to generate a wave of sympathy for Trump. The very first moment of the event was a deliberate call-out.

----------


## Jingles

Ugh, now I remember why I stopped following News and politics as much as I used. I just can't deal with all the horrid media BS. It is just really hard to tell the difference between a debate and entertainment anymore. I guess it makes sense that Trump is "leading in the polls" because the debates are essentially just a reality TV show anymore. "WHO WILL GET VOTED OFF NEXT!?" Every time I try to get back into following news and politics it just makes me want to checkout of it even more. I'm going to support Rand and give money, but I don't know if I can go out and try to campaign again amongst the masses. I did it a bit for Ron and it is just awful talking to idiotic uninformed people and/or Jesus nutters.

On Rand, he did fine enough.

----------


## fr33

> I think Rand would've had a hard time producing documentation, so he wouldn't emphasize it very strongly. Trump mentioned a 2004 news article.


He wouldn't have to produce documentation. He's always been against it and there is no proof that he ever has supported it.
He has said that he didn't support it for as long as he's been on the record. Going back to 2010 and as late as 2015 he has been against the Iraq war.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

I thought Rand was given the least opportunity, but did fail to use all his time when he did get questions...

I think Ted Cruz had the best performance.

----------


## jj-

> It was so over-the-top I have to wonder if the point of the setup was to generate a wave of sympathy for Trump. The very first moment of the event was a deliberate call-out.


Sympathy from the thinking audience, part of it.

But what about the non-thinking audience? Which is bigger?

----------


## jj-

> He wouldn't have to produce documentation. He's always been against it and there is no proof that he ever has supported it.
> He has said that he didn't support it for as long as he's been on the record. Going back to 2010 and as late as 2015 he has been against the Iraq war.


OK. So if Trump replied, really, where did you record your opposition? Do you have a news article like I do?

Unfair, but Trump would say that just to mess with him. I think it was fine staying out of that particular instance. If he is asked, then he would state his position.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Sympathy from the thinking audience, part of it.
> 
> But what about the non-thinking audience? Which is bigger?


It was plenty crude and obvious enough for the non-thinking audience to pick up on it - so much so that the obviousness of it couldn't have been an accident.

Remember the Gingrich setup regarding one of his ex-wives in the South Carolina debate in 2012? This reminded me of that, a deliberate sympathy-generating ploy done in concert with the debate moderators.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> The Kelly's Files Facebook is full of Anti-Megyn comments lambasting the anti-trump bias tonight.
> 
> Someone else in here said I wouldn't be surprised if he is unscathed by this debate. I agree.
> 
> The questions to Trump were loaded.


Megyn is practically handing the "war on women" issue to Hillary to beat her opponents with. What promoters of this meme don't ever mention is that it is really a Democratic war to win back women, or enough women to do well in the Presidential election. 

Their dirty little secret is _Republicans won the women's vote 49%-48%_ in the 2010 midterms, only barely lost it (47%) in the 2014 midterms, and the GOP won the white women's vote outright 56%-43% in 2014. *That's* why they've rolled out the war on women rhetoric each time we go into a Presidential cycle. Trump is teaching the milquetoast moderates to not buckle and cower when that meme is pushed on them again in 2016.

----------


## CPUd

Lindsey Graham knows a thing or 2 about the war on women- we have to get the turrists over there so we won't have to get them here, even if it means colonizing the Middle East with US military.

----------


## AuH20

A lot of women giving it to Megyn Kelly on both of her facebook sites. Surprising.

----------


## AuH20

Examples. There are hundreds upon hundreds of these. Faux News. Fair and Balanced. 




> Lisa Poole 
> 
> This was an intentional emasculation of the GOP candidates. I am ashamed of Fox News. Megyn Kelly wipe the smirk off your face. You, Brett and Chris need to go to MSNBC! I am a FORMER Fox News watcher! How disgraceful. I thought you would conduct the debate with integrity. The first debate moderators were great! Shame on you.
> Like · Reply · 69 ·





> Jody Ann Bellino-Franco   MEGHAN KELLY, YOUR QUESTIONS SUCK, SO YOU QUOTED DONALD TRUMP FROM THE APPRENTICE, OH NOW YOU ARE A PRUDE WITH NO SENSE OF HUMOR, POOR BABY
> 
> Like Comment ...See More
> Like · Reply · 71 · 3 hrs






> Barbara Yates You have lost me as a viewer! I was shocked at your obvious bias against Trump. And no, I'm not pro Trump as I haven't made up my mind yet...but what you did was CNN like and I could clearly see your bias. Fox won't be number 1 much longer with this kind of crap! Fair and balanced? BULL!
> Like · Reply · 53 ·





> Rebekah Marker    I had so much respect for you, and I lost it all tonight. How Fox clearly set Trump up... Unfair questions, and then you make people sound just crazy if they believe in god... You definitely sounded like a little bitter democrat miss Kelly... And you lost me as a fan and a follower.

----------


## RPfan1992

Don't read comments on TheBlaze. They all really love Ted Cruz.

----------


## fr33

> OK. So if Trump replied, really, where did you record your opposition? Do you have a news article like I do?


"Mr. Trump I challenge you to find any evidence that I ever supported the Iraq war. I have always opposed the Iraq war. In 2004 I was an ophthalmologist and 'the thing is' nobody was asking me for my opinions."

----------


## CPUd

Video update from Englander, who apparently just slammed a case of Monster:
https://www.facebook.com/RandPaul/vi...3258119276107/

----------


## goldwater's ghost

tell you one thing. rand has to get that smirk off his face when he isn't talking. he's gotta know just because he isnt talking doesnt mean the camera isnt watching and that smirk makes him look like a wise ass. having said that i thought he kicked christie's ass and i can see why he was smirking. probably been waiting to do that for awhile lol

----------


## jj-

> "Mr. Trump I challenge you to find any evidence that I ever supported the Iraq war. I have always opposed the Iraq war. In 2004 I was an ophthalmologist and 'the thing is' nobody was asking me for my opinions."


You think that would've been a plus for Rand?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> Don't read comments on TheBlaze. They all really love Ted Cruz.


And for good reason. My mother who will probably end up voting Paul in the long run, liked Cruz over everyone in this debate.  As a pro-lifer, she was a little disappointed that Rand didn't sound off on this issue since he's leading the defund planned parenthood fight. Cruz did sound off.

Granted, there was no direct question about abortion to Rand Paul, but it would have been nice to include it somewhere throughout the debate.

----------


## TaftFan

Next time, Rand should go after Bush instead of Trump.

----------


## fr33

> You think that would've been a plus for Rand?


Probably not because republican voters are completely retarded and still think the Iraq war was a good idea.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Well..

Rand killed it, the Christie exchange was epic: it's being replayed and will continue to be replayed: Ron '08 Giuliani-style. 

...by the way, where is Giuliani? Haven't seen him in a while...did Christie eat him?

Aside from obviously being correct on the issue, Rand also spoke in the proper tone, passionate and firm without being a douche.

....Speaking of douches, Trump is done. 

His substance-less retarded ass will drop precipitously in the polls in the next two weeks.

Personally, I hope he kills himself in despair (and/or gets offed by El Chapo). 

Bush was astoundingly bland; despite his $115 million, he's going to have _serious_ trouble Romneyfying himself - this thing's still wide open. 

Walker has the charisma of a wet noodle, which is precisely why the GOP media has been talking him up _while minimizing his personal appearances_. 

...he'll benefit from the impending Trump-plosion in the short term, more than anyone else, but he's highly vulnerable longer-term.

Cruz, Rubio, and assorted others whose names are insufficiently important to remember, did nothing.

----------


## Jackie Moon

Replay of debate starting right now.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Rand closed well. The field needs to trim fast. Anyone have any idea when we will gl from 17 to like 7? Rand does well when he has more time to talk.


Rand was 8th in the polling as of this debate.

----------


## Paul4Prez

Rand Paul won the debate going away.  Cruz stayed on message and did okay.  Trump didn't implode so that's a win for him.

Walker and Bush have no charisma at all.

Christie revealed himself as a Stasi-loving fascist.

Rubio looked like a young kid, too green to lead.

Kasich was boring.

Carson was pretty good, but Fox shut him out.

Huckabee seemed old and out of touch.

Unfortunately this won't knock Bush or Walker out of the race.  Maybe Kucinich and Huckabee will hang it up, and all of the JVers except Fiorina and Santorum.

----------


## Cutlerzzz

> I think Rand would've had a hard time producing documentation, so he wouldn't emphasize it very strongly. Trump mentioned a 2004 news article.


And someone should have said the Us invaded in 03.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## cindy25

> Megyn is practically handling the "war on women" issue to Hillary to beat her opponents with. What promoters of this meme don't ever mention is that it is really a Democratic war to win back women, or enough women to do well in the Presidential election. 
> 
> Their dirty little secret is _Republicans won the women's vote 49%-48%_ in the 2010 midterms, only barely lost it (47%) in the 2014 midterms, and the GOP won the white women's vote outright 56%-43% in 2014. *That's* why they've rolled out the war on women rhetoric each time we go into a Presidential cycle. Trump is teaching the milquetoast moderates to not buckle and cower when that meme is pushed on them again in 2016.


not Hillary. Hillary won't even be their candidate, it will be Biden.  Megyn  is pushing Carly.  partly for her own agenda, partly to please her bosses (who probably were not happy at what she did to Jeb) 
Carly is the perfect puppet for the establishment. Walker hard to control, as is Jeb. note that Megyn destroyed Walker on the abortion issue.  no one will vote for such a religious nutcase.  he makes Huckabee to be a liberal.    the establishment wants a Carly-Rubio (or Rubio-Carly) ticket

----------


## CPUd

> Rand closed well. The field needs to trim fast. Anyone have any idea when we will gl from 17 to like 7? Rand does well when he has more time to talk.


Between 10-12 the day before Iowa Caucus, probably 8 the week after NH Primary.  4-6 after Super Tuesday.  Possibly a brokered convention, where the nominee will have little more than symbolic choice of running mate.

----------


## cindy25

so it was obvious that megyn backs carly

POLITICO ‏@politico  2m2 minutes ago
“It’s a good thing Carly Fiorina isn’t here,” @megynkelly said. “She unleashed a can earlier tonight.” http://politi.co/1eWH5kV

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Bush/Fiorina '16. Ailes must have gotten the memo from the CFR.


That has been the establishment's plan A team for years. Nothing new there. Plan B for the top of the ticket is Walker. Plan B for VP is Rubio.

----------


## cindy25

was it intentional for Carly to be shelved in the undercard so she could dominate it?

----------


## CPUd

> was it intentional for Carly to be shelved in the undercard so she could dominate it?


The party and Fox News I believe would have liked to have her on the main debate, but she was polling way too low to justify it.

----------


## devil21

> so it was obvious that megyn backs carly
> 
> POLITICO ‏@politico  2m2 minutes ago
> Its a good thing Carly Fiorina isnt here, @megynkelly said. She unleashed a can earlier tonight. http://politi.co/1eWH5kV


The Fiorina sign was in front of the camera all night for a reason.  Kasich (Ohio) out, Fiorina (Cali) in.  Next debate is Simi Valley CA.  Of course the old HP exec will be on the main stage.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Breaking News - Focus group filled with paid actors endorses a man who barely spoke (Cruz) and good 'ol down to earth, Mike Huckabee.


The Focus group are indeed bunch of actors i cant say i am not surprised.

----------


## RabbitMan

*I'm more of a moderate with a libertarian gut these days, and I haven't always been impressed with Rand.  

So for your viewing pleasure, here are impressions from an informed normal dude:*

Surprisingly, the FOX debate came off as a clear attempt to show viewers who*Trump* really is.  That is to say, an unapologetic $#@! without any real plans.
And even *more surprisingly*, Trump seemed to dodge and redirect attack after attack like a black belt New England Wise-Ass.  It was breathtaking!
That being said, while he was very entertaining, it was also incredibly obvious that he had absolutely zero substance.  When asked for details, he had no policies that were intellectually coherent, he had no facts to back up claims and his entire platform consisted of _reenacting parodies of himself by Jon Stewart_.

He had no place being on that stage, and I was both happy that Rand hit him early on and wishing that SOMEBODY would hit him even harder.
We're losing to Mexico?  Really?  We're losing to Japan?  SERIOUSLY?  YOU ARE ADMITTING BUYING OUT POLITICIANS!?

*Rand's* role in it all was out-sized for his debate time.  Like others here stated, Cruz seemed like an afterthought the entire debate and I forgot he was there.  I think many of us would agree that Rand was doomed this same fate if he did not lash out, so this was obviously planned out of necessity.  Unfortunately, his attacks also _came off_ as planned which made them seem a little grating towards the end.  His shouting match with Christie was borderline obnoxious.  Trump shut Rand down in the final clash.  His smirks came off as childish and seemed to give the impression of a person that _would_ filibuster for 10 hours to fundraise.  *But* he got some really good soundbites in, he made his name heard and he got his points across.  That's huge.

In essence, he seemed like...a different kind of Republican.  

*Jeb* seemed very passionate about education, which he would be wise to continue pushing as a strong point.  Otherwise he has come off as quite rusty in public speaking and the gravitas that the name BUSH implies becomes rather difficult to associate with him.  He doesn't have fire.  He seems out of place on a stage full of such polished speakers.

*Walker* seemed both overly confident and yet amateur.  He seemed very comfortable and proud to be on the stage and rattled lines like a professional baby kisser.  But for the most part, his lines came off like bullet points memorized for a college course.  The pride on his face reflected that of a student eager to show off counting to ten in another language.

*Kasich* showed heart.  He seemed like a regular Joe, a son of a postal worker even, and comfortable in the environment he was in.  He didn't shy away from his record one bit.  In fact, I don't exactly know if he ever left it.  When asked questions NOT about his past, he instinctively clung to his Gubernatorial record like a once forlorned blankie.  Over time his gestures got stale, his once quaint mannerisms about his dad being a postal worker and his great record seemed...well...rehearsed.  It's a pity really, I almost liked him...

*Ben Carson* revealed he is comfortable with explaining that he doesn't have a clue about anything.  I know that people that are infatuated with him will like him anyway, _but he literally said the equivalent of nothing._  Everyone is assumed to be a Republican when they go up on that stage, and a Republican: (a) believes we need a stronger military, (b) wants to lower taxes and reform the tax code however impractical it is to do so and (c) is at least in some way a traditionalist when it comes to social values.  He said we need a strong military, said we needed a flat tax of 10% _(I think?  I couldn't figure out what he was trying to say_) and that he is pro-life.  If anyone else can identify *anything at all* uniquely interesting about him, please let me know.  Otherwise...why the hell would anyone vote for him when there are so many more well qualified and fascinating people on the stage?  Like Trump, I felt he was a waste of time and should not have been up there.

*Rubio* came across as informed and well-spoken to the point of almost sounding like a robot.

*Huckabee* was Huckabee.  We all laughed when he did his whole Huckabee thing didn't we?  Good times...

*Christie* needs to be fiercely moderate and represent Northeast Republicans.  But he won't.  And consequentially he won't be in the next debate.

*Cruz* was Cruz.  Fiery and forgettable, saying both a lot and not getting me to care at the same time.

*I honestly don't know where the polls will go with this one.  This Presidential cycle is unprecedented.*
But I hope Rand gets a tiny bump in prep for the next round.

----------


## Jackie Moon

I didn't think the smirking thing was too terrible.  

That might be one of the things his team works on before the next debate to improve and polish overall... but it's a natural reaction when someone is attacking you with BS but you know you have to hold yourself back.

----------


## RabbitMan

> I didn't think the smirking thing was too terrible.  
> 
> That might be one of the things his team works on before the next debate to improve and polish overall... but it's a natural reaction when someone is attacking you with BS but you know you have to hold yourself back.


Don't get me wrong!  I actually have the same issue--I smile and smirk when I'm excited whether it's from hearing good news, bad news or something interesting is going on.  I was smirking every time Rand was on air.  I smirk when my wife is angry and frustrated.  Sometimes it is inappropriate. 

*Update:*  I agree COMPLETELY with the NYT assessment of 'How the Candidates Fared'. 



> [IMG]http://i1.********/images/2015/08/07/us/politics/repubdebate08062015-532/repubdebate08062015-532-master495.jpg[/IMG]
> Rand Paul
> *Best moment:* See Mr. Christie’s worst. 
> *How he handled Trump:* He swung first, and he swung hardest. 
> *Overall assessment:* Made himself matter again.

----------


## CPUd

I haven't really seen anything positive about Bush or Walker in today's press.  Just that Bush was rusty and Walker didn't make himself relevant.

----------


## timosman

> I'm more of a moderate with a libertarian gut these days, and I haven't always been impressed with Rand.


I am a shill for Jeb, but I try to make it not immediately obvious





> *Jeb* seemed very *passionate about education,* which he would be wise to continue pushing as a strong point.  Otherwise he has come off as quite rusty in public speaking and the gravitas that the name BUSH implies becomes rather difficult to associate with him.  He doesn't have fire.  He seems out of place on a *stage full of such polished speakers*.


Aha.

----------


## Todd

>

----------


## S.Shorland

Best GIF I've seen.I also would like to know who made it.


> Priceless.  Creator?

----------


## jkob



----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

He has never changed his position on this.




> I'm shocked Rand stood up and said he would cut Israeli aid.  welcome back Rand

----------

